# Book promos: Bargains | Discovery | Spotlight | Series | Box Set | Audiobook



## KBoards Admin

We'd like to open up some promo opps for our authors through our blog and our Facebook page, which now has 60,000 fans.

We're making available the following promos for your book:

- Bargain Book promo - $20 - this gets your book (if priced at $4.99 or less) included in our popular Free and Bargain Books posts on Facebook. More info here: http://kboards.com/bargain-book-promo

- Book Discovery - $15 - if your book has few reviews, or has an Amazon ranking greater than 10,000, you can have it added to our weekly Book Discovery post. More info here: http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

- Spotlight Book promo - $50 - this gives you a post dedicated to only your book, and includes optional info like a customer review window, online sample, author bio, and clickable book covers for up to four additional books. More info: http://kboards.com/blog-ads

- Book Series promo - $50 - similar to the spotlight post, but showcases an entire series of books. Puts emphasis on readers signing up for author e-mail newsletters, and visiting author website. More info: http://kboards.com/book-series-promo

- Box Set promo - $50 - similar to the spotlight post, but showcases a box set. Puts emphasis on extra-large boxset image, a tagline to describe the theme of the box set, list of authors, and value proposition for readers. More info: http://kboards.com/box-set-promo

- Audiobook - $19 - similar to the spotlight post, but showcases an audiobook. Includes an interactive player set to play a sample of your audiobook. More info: http://kboards.com/audiobook-promo

These links, as well as our forum banner ad and Featured Book promos, are also available at the bottom of any KBoards forum page.

If you do sign up, kindly post in here so we have a double-check on your order. Thanks! And thank you for supporting KBoards by using our free as well as our paid promotional features.

-Harvey

P.S. While no one's results are guaranteed, here are some testimonials:

_FROM READERS_

"Thank you so much. Through your wonderful books I am able to read books that I would have never chosen before, and I love them!!! You have expanded my world."

"I just want to thank whoever finds the deals on kindle and shares them with us here! It saves me a ton of time searching through reviews when i just want to pick up something new to read quickly. You obviously enjoy what you do and I thank you for it!"

_FROM AUTHORS_

"Thank you very much for featuring [my novel]. The response has been amazing!"

"Thank you so very much! What a great write-up!! We are now #9 in Mystery/Thriller/Suspense and #2 in Mystery/Mystery/series. You are the BEST!!!"

"One day with your promotion. 700 downloads. Shared your link on facebook and email. #3 in Men's Adventure on .co.uk & .com; #15 Action & Adventure on .com; #17 Action & Adventure on .co.uk. Even with the massive amount of book releases and other free work out there. Thanks for the support, much appreciated."

"It was a good day. The book jumped from 8,800 to 4,800 in Amazon's rankings. Looking forward to the next promo on the 19th!"

"Thanks again for the free listing! We hit #5 this past Saturday on the Romantic Suspense List!"

"I don't know where to thank you for the fabulous blogpost feature for my free book promotion today. None of the big blogs picked me up so all those yummy downloads (I've almost cracked the top 100--107 as of typing) must be down to you!!! Thank you so so much!!"

"Thank you very much for helping me spread the word about my recent promotion for my novel! It was a great success. Over 3,200 readers downloaded my novel, which topped two genre categories in the US and the UK. UK: #1 in Contemporary Fantasy, #2 in Science Fiction, 377 Free in Kindle Store! US: #2 in Science Fiction, #95 Free in Kindle Store! These milestones could not have been achieved without your help. I deeply appreciate it!"

"I just wanted thank you for supporting my free run this last week. I had a great run (23K, which exceeded expectations for me) and I attribute a lot of it to the boost you gave me in the blog and on Facebook. Thanks for all your support of us hard-scrabblin' indies!"

"Thanks for having me on Kindleboards for my FREE day. Today (Oct 10) is the last day free and more than 13,000 people have downloaded."

"Thank you Kindle Boards! Ravenscraig is listed at #1 in free historical fiction on Amazon's Kindle store AND is now in the top 100 overall, currently at #63. Thank you for helping authors change the literary landscape."

"KindleBoards, thanks for your support. [My novel] is now #1 in Amazon US & UK #mystery series."

"So awesome - thank you very much. I've been giddy all day. I truly don't believe [my novel] would have become the book it is if not for the people I've met here on KindleBoards. Thanx again and also thank you for making KindleBoards available."

"Have had over 400 downloads since your email went out. I'm really pleased with that - thanks again!"

"We've gotten over 250 downloads so far. It feels good so we are happy - certainly more then we were expecting. Thanks for your help and for the great resource you provide!"

"Thanks for highlighting the book promo on the blog and elsewhere. It was very well done, and the promo is going well (well over 200 given away so far and the book has moved into the top 20 free epic fantasies). I appreciate all you've done for me and others as we try to get our books noticed!"

_FROM APP DEVELOPERS_

"Looks like it's an effective ad campaign and I can't thank you enough. I'll definitely try to arrange ads in your FB page again."


----------



## 56139

Wow - thanks Harvey! I booked the 99 cent bargain book and the spotlight as well.


----------



## chrisanthropic

Done and done.


----------



## Kwalker

This is a wonderful opportunity! I'll definitely be taking advantage of this once I decide on some sale dates.


----------



## donnly

Hello and thanks. I listed my novel twice because I put in the wrong date. It is going to be free on 10-28. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Done. I want a bargain promo for 30 October. You'll be getting money from my business email for the first book in the trilogy below.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Signed up for the Bargain .99 ad for The Silver Cross.


----------



## JumpingShip

I signed up for a free book promo.


----------



## That one girl

Will you keep us updated as to how far out you're booked up on paid promos? 

I'm sure some of us are on the fence whether we want to do $.99 promos because the royalties are so low, but it would be nice to know if our window of opportunity is closing.


----------



## ruecole

Would love to take advantage of this, but I don't have any books over 100 pages. 

Rue


----------



## Emma Daniels

Here's hoping I get my $50 back and some.


----------



## KBoards Admin

T.S. Welti said:


> Will you keep us updated as to how far out you're booked up on paid promos?
> 
> I'm sure some of us are on the fence whether we want to do $.99 promos because the royalties are so low, but it would be nice to know if our window of opportunity is closing.


Yes, I'll post in here as we fill up the successive months.

99-cents is good for the impulse buyer... but I know what you mean about the lower royalties. (The "Spotlight Books" can be any price, though.)


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Went for the Spotlight Book Promo


----------



## Becca Mills

Brian Spangler said:


> Went for the Spotlight Book Promo


Me too! Thanks, Harvey -- sounds neat.


----------



## HeyDrew

Yerp, signed up for the spotlight ad as well.  I'm mostly a lurker here but KB has been tremendously helpful so I'm happy to help keep the lights on.


----------



## T.K.

Signing up for the spotlight now. Thanks!


----------



## JRTomlin

I swore I wasn't buying more advertising, but I fell off the wagon.


----------



## T.K.

Signed up a second spotlight, too!


----------



## Guest

I signed up Murder and Other Distractions for the free promotion.


----------



## jimkukral

So 10k facebook followers, but how many blog readers and email subscribers?


----------



## BrianKittrell

Hey, Harvey,

I see that erotica isn't really welcome 'round those parts, but what about horror? The violence and gore is significant enough for me to put a warning label on my books, but it's far from the most graphic that I've ever read. Basically, the "results" of a child that had been killed are present where someone in the book goes, so I warn people just in case it might be unsettling even after the fact.

Maybe: Family books only -- no books with depictions of graphic sex or violence? (or do you guys not really care about the violence?)


----------



## Al Dente

I was seriously considering either the .99 promotion or the Spotlight promotion. Unfortunately, the book I wanted to promote is only 80 pages and has no reviews. I have the worst time getting reviews of any kind on Amazon. I get likes, but rarely reviews.

If there were ever an exception to the rule, I'd love to get Trapped in front of some readers.


----------



## KBoards Admin

BrianKittrell said:


> Hey, Harvey,
> 
> I see that erotica isn't really welcome 'round those parts, but what about horror? The violence and gore is significant enough for me to put a warning label on my books, but it's far from the most graphic that I've ever read. Basically, the "results" of a child that had been killed are present where someone in the book goes, so I warn people just in case it might be unsettling even after the fact.
> 
> Maybe: Family books only -- no books with depictions of graphic sex or violence? (or do you guys not really care about the violence?)


Horror is okay. Thanks for asking!


----------



## KBoards Admin

jimkukral said:


> So 10k facebook followers, but how many blog readers and email subscribers?


Facebook is the key to driving traffic to the blog. For each Free and Bargain Book post we make, we get 200 to 300 "Likes", and about 1,000 clicks through to the blog.

Facebook followers: 10,223 as of this hour.
Blog readers: 57,274 visits in the last 30 days
Email subscribers: 363


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks to those of you who have signed up! You'll get confirmation emails today.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Harvey,

My confirmation email said FREE book instead of the .99 Bargain book ad. Seeing as it was scheduled to post today, I hope it goes out with the correct price. The book to be featured was The Silver Cross.


----------



## jimkukral

Harvey said:


> Facebook is the key to driving traffic to the blog. For each Free and Bargain Book post we make, we get 200 to 300 "Likes", and about 1,000 clicks through to the blog.
> 
> Facebook followers: 10,223 as of this hour.
> Blog readers: 57,274 visits in the last 30 days
> Email subscribers: 363


Thanks for clarifying. That's a lot of likes, and hopefully sales.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Deb Martin said:


> Harvey,
> 
> My confirmation email said FREE book instead of the .99 Bargain book ad. Seeing as it was scheduled to post today, I hope it goes out with the correct price. The book to be featured was The Silver Cross.


Sounds like a typo on my part - but yes, the book will be posted correctly as a bargain book at 99 cents. Posting at 10am Pacific!


----------



## thesmallprint

Spotlight booked. I've found Harvey's blog very helpful and recommend it to all.

Joe


----------



## JRTomlin

Just wondering when those of us who have booked might expect to hear back, Harvey? I'm sure you've received a lot, but receiving a response is always reassuring.


----------



## Rachel Hanna

Hi, Harvey... I ordered a spotlight yesterday but did not get a confirmation of dates. Will I receive that at some point?

Thanks!


----------



## JRTomlin

Received confirmation and a proposed date, but I'm asking for a different one of course. 

Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ghostwriter said:


> Hi, Harvey... I ordered a spotlight yesterday but did not get a confirmation of dates. Will I receive that at some point?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you certainly will. We have quite a backlog but everyone should get their confirmations within 48 hours. Thanks for booking with us!


----------



## Cege Smith

I just signed up for a Bargain Book promo- thanks so much, Harvey!


----------



## T.K.

Hi Harvey, I just signed up a third book spotlight. 

Thanks,
T.K.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update: the rest of October is booked up, and about half of November, for the spotlight ads. 

For bargain book ads, there are still a few spots in October, and most of November is open.


----------



## PhoenixS

I'm a very small part of a large group promo that Harvey is kindly spreading the word about: 
http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/10/fall-into-savings-48-books-free-or-99.html

Plus FB and Twitter too!

For the part of the promo I'm able to track, I will say that, not even 12 hours into it, I'm very pleased with the clickthroughs we're getting! If Harvey gives his blessing, I'll be happy, when the promo is over, to share the clickthrough numbers from KB's efforts that I can track. For now, let's just say a 2% open rate gives most marketers delight. We're seeing a much better "open rate" than that .


----------



## Margo Karasek

I just signed up for the spotlight ad. Sounds like a great opportunity!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> I'm a very small part of a large group promo that Harvey is kindly spreading the word about:
> http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/10/fall-into-savings-48-books-free-or-99.html
> 
> Plus FB and Twitter too!
> 
> For the part of the promo I'm able to track, I will say that, not even 12 hours into it, I'm very pleased with the clickthroughs we're getting! If Harvey gives his blessing, I'll be happy, when the promo is over, to share the clickthrough numbers from KB's efforts that I can track. For now, let's just say a 2% open rate gives most marketers delight. We're seeing a much better "open rate" than that .


No problem in sharing those numbers! Thanks, Phoenix!


----------



## Patty Jansen

And I just entered a freebie. This is possibly my last freebie for this book, and I'm making it a birthday bash, because one of the two days will be my birthday.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Whew! All orders are now up to date, and you'll all have received confirmation e-mails. (Those e-mails go to the e-mail account that you use for your PayPal account.) 

Thanks to all who are giving this a shot!


----------



## rookieborn

Hi Harvey,

I just signed up for BARGAIN BOOK PROMO for $20.
My transaction ID for this payment is: 9J079291X28410130.

my amazon eBook link is:
http://www.amazon.com/Make-Money-With-Ebooks-ebook/dp/B009SNF4ZQ

AIN:
B009SNF4ZQ

Thanks!
BJ


----------



## Casper Parks

Bookmarked the promo bargins page...


----------



## EpubWorld

Hi Harvey, 

I just wanted to let you know that I've purchased a book spotlight ($50) and the 99 cents feature ($20), for two different books. The payments were made by my hubby account, [email protected]

PM me if you have additional questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Dawson

Hi Harvey,

I dropped you a line a week or so ago to let you know that my novel, The Black Mile is going free today. Is there any chance you could feature it?

Details:

The Black Mile
Mark Dawson
http://www.amazon.com/The-Black-Mile-ebook/dp/B007M9UM14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351151286&sr=8-1&keywords=the+black+mile
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Black-Mile-ebook/dp/B007M9UM14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351150964&sr=8-1
AISN: B007M9UM14

Thanks so much - really appreciated.

Best,
Mark


----------



## KBoards Admin

EpubWorld said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that I've purchased a book spotlight ($50) and the 99 cents feature ($20), for two different books. The payments were made by my hubby account, [email protected]
> 
> PM me if you have additional questions.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks! I sent you a PM with some questions about the scheduling of it. - Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mark Dawson said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> I dropped you a line a week or so ago to let you know that my novel, The Black Mile is going free today. Is there any chance you could feature it?
> 
> Details:
> 
> The Black Mile
> Mark Dawson
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Black-Mile-ebook/dp/B007M9UM14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351151286&sr=8-1&keywords=the+black+mile
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Black-Mile-ebook/dp/B007M9UM14/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351150964&sr=8-1
> AISN: B007M9UM14
> 
> Thanks so much - really appreciated.
> 
> Best,
> Mark


Yes, I sent a confirmation e-mail to your PayPal email address. It was featured in this morning's Free and Bargain Books post. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Dawson

Thanks, Harvey. You - literally - rock.


----------



## NS

The books I want to promote are 3.9 stars. Darn. One more review and I'm getting an ad.


----------



## RCulligan2060

Hello Harvey,

I've signed up for a free promo.

Nov 10, 2012.

It's a sci-fi short story.

ASIN: B0095SB2FK

Thanks,


----------



## ukdame

Harvey said:


> Now that we have reached 10,000 followers of our Facebook page (http://facebook.com/kindleboards) - in only 70 days! - we'd like to open up some promo opps for our authors. This will be a limited time thing; once we reach 50,000 followers we may discontinue this offering.
> 
> But for now, we're making available the following promo's for your book:
> 
> - Free Book promo - no charge - this is already in place. More info here: http://kboards.com/free-book-promo


Hi Harvey - I've tried to register my book on the Free Book promo at the link above but it repeatedly tells my ASIN number is incorrect B004J4W024. Could you tell me what the problem is please. The number is correct. I wanted to register for 23 & 24 November. 
Thanks
Marie


----------



## KBoards Admin

ukdame said:


> Hi Harvey - I've tried to register my book on the Free Book promo at the link above but it repeatedly tells my ASIN number is incorrect B004J4W024. Could you tell me what the problem is please. The number is correct. I wanted to register for 23 & 24 November.
> Thanks
> Marie


I just tried it with your ASIN and it works for me - - just make sure there are no blank spaces before or after the ASIN when you copy it in. Let me know if that helps!

-Harvey


----------



## ukdame

Harvey said:


> I just tried it with your ASIN and it works for me - - just make sure there are no blank spaces before or after the ASIN when you copy it in. Let me know if that helps!
> 
> -Harvey


Hi Harvey - It worked. 
Thank you
Marie


----------



## kchighley

Hi Harvey!

How far out can we book a spotlight promo? The second book in my series is coming out in early January, and the first is currently $0.99 with strong reviews, but I'd like to wait to spotlight it until right before (or when) the second book comes out.  I have a free short story that ties in between them as well. If I can schedule it for right after the holidays (once everyone has opened their Kindles from Santa, LOL), this would be perfect!

Thanks,
Kendra Highley


----------



## KBoards Admin

kchighley said:


> Hi Harvey!
> 
> How far out can we book a spotlight promo? The second book in my series is coming out in early January, and the first is currently $0.99 with strong reviews, but I'd like to wait to spotlight it until right before (or when) the second book comes out. I have a free short story that ties in between them as well. If I can schedule it for right after the holidays (once everyone has opened their Kindles from Santa, LOL), this would be perfect!
> 
> Thanks,
> Kendra Highley


Hi, Kendra,

You can schedule them as far ahead of time as you wish! When you get to the order form, there'll be a field for "Instructions". Just put in there which dates you prefer. Right now we have a few days booked for December, but January is open for the most part.

Thanks!

-Harvey


----------



## kchighley

Harvey said:


> Hi, Kendra,
> 
> You can schedule them as far ahead of time as you wish! When you get to the order form, there'll be a field for "Instructions". Just put in there which dates you prefer. Right now we have a few days booked for December, but January is open for the most part.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Harvey


Interesting --the order form only asked for my ASIN....so I don't know where/how to post the instructions. I'm guessing someone will be in touch? Payment went through okay...


----------



## JumpingShip

Just wanted to post a thank you to the KB blog/FB page for their free promo of my free book yesterday. I had filled out a ton of forms for other sites, but KB was the ONLY one that did a free promo of my book. I can't imagine how poor of a free day I would have had without it.


----------



## Lizzie G

Booked it. Check that off the to-do list.


----------



## KBoards Admin

kchighley said:


> Interesting --the order form only asked for my ASIN....so I don't know where/how to post the instructions. I'm guessing someone will be in touch? Payment went through okay...


Once you click the "Pay" button, you'll see a page with an 'Instructions' field.

No problem, though, we've already sent the email. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

MaryMcDonald said:


> Just wanted to post a thank you to the KB blog/FB page for their free promo of my free book yesterday. I had filled out a ton of forms for other sites, but KB was the ONLY one that did a free promo of my book. I can't imagine how poor of a free day I would have had without it.


You're welcome, Mary - and thank you for thinking of us!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mommy Psychologist said:


> Booked it. Check that off the to-do list.


Thank you, "Mommy"!


----------



## C. M. Barrett

Dear Harvey,

I just signed up, before seeing that you have no openings until December. I had chosen a November date. Can you let me know what's available (or not available) in December and January? Hope this isn't too confusing. I signed up for the $20 promotion.

The payment for this will read "EFT Consultations." My writing name is C. M. Barrett.


----------



## KBoards Admin

C. M. Barrett said:


> Dear Harvey,
> 
> I just signed up, before seeing that you have no openings until December. I had chosen a November date. Can you let me know what's available (or not available) in December and January? Hope this isn't too confusing. I signed up for the $20 promotion.
> 
> The payment for this will read "EFT Consultations." My writing name is C. M. Barrett.


Thanks! Yes, I'll reply to your email with currently available dates.


----------



## tallulahgrace

Hi Harvey~

Just booked a Spotlight ad for _The Littles_. Thanks for the opportunity!

Tallulah


----------



## Ardin

I'll definitely be signing up for this on my next free promo day. I don't have the three reviews yet! First day. There is no otherwise. Thanks for the great resource.


----------



## KBoards Admin

tallulahgrace said:


> Hi Harvey~
> 
> Just booked a Spotlight ad for _The Littles_. Thanks for the opportunity!
> 
> Tallulah


Thank you! You are scheduled!


----------



## MauraPatrick

Hi Harvey!  I sent in my form to go free over Xmas....I know that's a popular time, but you didn't say that xmas was filled up or closed, so I'm hoping I'll be an early bird and that will get my book in line for being featured as a freebie on one of those days, (pretty please!).

Right now, I just make the requirements, (3 reviews, 4.7) and I'm hoping that none of my reviews get captured by the Amazon Review Remover Gremlin that is hitting so many of us.  In general, I look forward to gaining reviews, but now I have to worry about losing them, and even though my reviews are all legit and from strangers, authors are losing legit reviews, and being on the brink of your requirements makes me a little nervous.  

Anyway, the blog looks fantastic, thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

MP1207 said:


> Hi Harvey! I sent in my form to go free over Xmas....I know that's a popular time, but you didn't say that xmas was filled up or closed, so I'm hoping I'll be an early bird and that will get my book in line for being featured as a freebie on one of those days, (pretty please!).
> 
> Right now, I just make the requirements, (3 reviews, 4.7) and I'm hoping that none of my reviews get captured by the Amazon Review Remover Gremlin that is hitting so many of us. In general, I look forward to gaining reviews, but now I have to worry about losing them, and even though my reviews are all legit and from strangers, authors are losing legit reviews, and being on the brink of your requirements makes me a little nervous.
> 
> Anyway, the blog looks fantastic, thanks!


Hi, yes, shouldn't be a problem - but you're right that it's smart to book early, especially for the popular days around Christmas time. You'll get a confirmation email shortly.


----------



## Arlene Webb

Another author chiming in to say thank you! I really appreciate the promo for my free days, today and tomorrow, for Splintered Energy. You guys are wonderful.


----------



## dennishky

Are the promotional opportunities for Indie's only or can authors with small press publishers participate?
Dennishky


----------



## SJ

This is great. The reviews I have are only on the UK version of amazon is that ok?


----------



## KBoards Admin

dennishky said:


> Are the promotional opportunities for Indie's only or can authors with small press publishers participate?
> Dennishky


Small press publishers are welcome, too. Thanks for asking!


----------



## KBoards Admin

SJ said:


> This is great. The reviews I have are only on the UK version of amazon is that ok?


Yes, just note that in the Instructions field when you book - so that we can pull those reviews from the co.uk site. Thanks!


----------



## H.G. Suren

Hi there.
This is my new book "Under the Black Clouds".







It costs 99 cents. And I need some help, I need reviews, who can help me?


----------



## John Dwyer

Thanks Harvey, just paid for a spotlight day for High Road To Tibet - Travels in China, Tibet, Nepal and India in December. I assume I'll send you all the details about reviews, etc. when I get the confirmation email?
Thanks,
John


----------



## KBoards Admin

John Dwyer said:


> Thanks Harvey, just paid for a spotlight day for High Road To Tibet - Travels in China, Tibet, Nepal and India in December. I assume I'll send you all the details about reviews, etc. when I get the confirmation email?
> Thanks,
> John


Thank you! Yes, you'll get a confirmation e-mail shortly with a few simple questions to answer that we'll use in preparing your spotlight post.


----------



## Icemaiden

Hi Harvey!

Is my book suitable? It has adult themes, but the look inside is as naughty as it gets. It has nine reviews on Amazon UK, but only one in the US. It is the US version I'd like to promote.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Icemaiden said:


> Hi Harvey!
> 
> Is my book suitable? It has adult themes, but the look inside is as naughty as it gets. It has nine reviews on Amazon UK, but only one in the US. It is the US version I'd like to promote.


Thank you for asking. I've reviewed the sample. It may not technically be erotica, but its content is close enough to it that I don't think it would be appropriate for our promotions. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Icemaiden

Harvey said:


> Thank you for asking. I've reviewed the sample. It may not technically be erotica, but its content is close enough to it that I don't think it would be appropriate for our promotions. Thank you for understanding.


No worries. What does worry me is the fact Amazon ranks it 46 for 'child rearing'


----------



## KBoards Admin

Icemaiden said:


> No worries. What does worry me is the fact Amazon ranks it 46 for 'child rearing'


Ha! Some of those Amazon-assigned categories are head-scratchers!


----------



## PhoenixS

Hi Harvey!

Two requests for Spotlight Ads headed your way under "multiple" and my not-my-penname PayPal account!

Dec 20 and Jan 17, please!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Got it - thank you, Phoenix! Those dates are reserved for you.


----------



## Mark Dawson

Hi Harvey. I've popped in a freebie request for my free run for The Black Mile on 21-23 Dec and am quite likely to follow up with a Spotlight. 

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wonderful! Thanks Mark!


----------



## Wingpeople

OK, I'm in! Requested date options and payment have been sent.


----------



## Davidjb

Thanks Harvey. Signed up for the spotlight and received your email. I have just replied. Here's fingers crossed.

David


----------



## glennlangohr

I signed up for the $50 feature and the free feature. Looking forward to getting the email! Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You should have confirmation e-mails in your inbox!


----------



## PhoenixS

Just wanted to say *THANK YOU *  to Harvey. We had a group promo that took shameless advantage of his offer to post freebies. We had 20 free books overall going free at various times Nov 21-25. In part due to KB mentions, on the first day, out of 16 freebies, we had:
3 in the overall Top 10
6 in the overall Top 50
8 in the overall Top 100
13 in the overall Top 200

Harvey also kindly slipped in a link each day to a page with the group of our books available that day for free. Those mentions alone sent 320 folk our way.

Don't worry. We're not complete moochers . I've got Spotlight ads purchased for upcoming sales in December and January.


----------



## SJ

Signed up for Free promotion and just received the confirmation email for 28th and 29th November.

Will let you know the results.

Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> Just wanted to say *THANK YOU *  to Harvey. We had a group promo that took shameless advantage of his offer to post freebies. We had 20 free books overall going free at various times Nov 21-25. In part due to KB mentions, on the first day, out of 16 freebies, we had:
> 3 in the overall Top 10
> 6 in the overall Top 50
> 8 in the overall Top 100
> 13 in the overall Top 200
> 
> Harvey also kindly slipped in a link each day to a page with the group of our books available that day for free. Those mentions alone sent 320 folk our way.
> 
> Don't worry. We're not complete moochers . I've got Spotlight ads purchased for upcoming sales in December and January.


You are welcome! (Phoenix runs a good promotion.)


----------



## NickieAnderson

I tried to pay for a Spotlight Promotion for my book 'Bright Star'. I'm not sure if it actually went through. Let me know if it didn't, and I'll try it again (PayPal was being a little wonky).


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Nickie - we haven't received it yet, but sometimes there's a short delay with PayPal.


----------



## otterific

I just signed up for a free promo starting Dec 5. I couldn't remember if I had sent the request already a few weeks ago, so if you already received my request, I apologize.


----------



## SJ

SJ said:


> Signed up for Free promotion and just received the confirmation email for 28th and 29th November.
> 
> Will let you know the results.
> 
> Thanks.


One day with your promotion. 700 downloads. Shared your link on facebook and email.
#3 in Men's Adventure on .co.uk & .com
#15 Action & Adventure on .com
#17 Action & Adventure on .co.uk

Even with the massive amount of book releases and other free work out there.

Thanks for the support, much appreciated.


----------



## KBoards Admin

otterific said:


> I just signed up for a free promo starting Dec 5. I couldn't remember if I had sent the request already a few weeks ago, so if you already received my request, I apologize.


We have you booked for December 5th. Just sent a confirmation email. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

SJ said:


> One day with your promotion. 700 downloads. Shared your link on facebook and email.
> #3 in Men's Adventure on .co.uk & .com
> #15 Action & Adventure on .com
> #17 Action & Adventure on .co.uk
> 
> Even with the massive amount of book releases and other free work out there.
> 
> Thanks for the support, much appreciated.


Very pleased to hear that, SJ. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Patrick Jones

CELEBRATE GOOD TIMES...OOOHRAH! LET's GO V I R A L!!!! 
Kindle Boards, Digital Book Today, Amazon and World Literary Cafe featured "The Wolf's Moon" by Patrick Jones FREE for 3 Kindle Edition Sunday Dec 2, 2012 through Tuesday Dec 4, 2012. TODAY WE REACHED #1 BEST SELLER STATUS at Amazon!!!!!!!!! How exciting is that? Did I mention it is still FREE at http://www.thelindenchronicles.com and TODAY is the last day!! We have been working tirelessly to perfect "The Wolf's Moon" to this status. We self-published through Create Space (a wonderful company!) on January 11, 2012. We have read and listened to just about every bit of advice and information out there, thanks to the commitment by numerous pillar mentors to the Indie self-published author. A heartfelt "Thank you" to everyone who has believed in us!! Please visit us at http://www.thelindenchronicles.com as we have given the website a new look! Feel free to leave us a note and say "HI"!! We will be leaving blogs as to our steps in the whole publishing process as we have gone from a vision to #1 Status at Amazon...OOOH RAH!
I have also made a book trailer video that is on the website and that link is: http://youtu.be/SGJNUAiRAac
Today, I am trying to make that video GO VIRAL so if you would be so kind as to LIKE us at YOU TUBE, that would be fantastic!
Our wish for everyone is for a Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday Season and PEACE ON EARTH, please!
Take care and keep believing!! Thanks to Harvey at Kindle Boards, Anthony at Digital Book Today and Melissa at World Literary Cafe for believing in us!
Most Sincerely,
Sandra L. Jones,
Project Manager, The Linden Chronicles, home of "The Wolf's Moon" by Patrick Jones
Semper Fi


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Sandra, glad it was a successful day for your book!


----------



## NickieAnderson

Attempt #2 to sign up for the $50 spotlight option. I think it went through this time!


----------



## KBoards Admin

NickieAnderson said:


> Attempt #2 to sign up for the $50 spotlight option. I think it went through this time!


Yes, we received it and you have a confirmation e-mail in your in-basket. Thank you!


----------



## ladywave

Hi! I booked the Spotlight Promo for either Dec. 10, 11, or 12. Thanks so much!

Jennifer Comeaux


----------



## KBoards Admin

ladywave said:


> Hi! I booked the Spotlight Promo for either Dec. 10, 11, or 12. Thanks so much!
> 
> Jennifer Comeaux


Thanks, Jennifer, we just sent you a confirmation email!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, it's exciting to see the impacts our blog and FB pages are having.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

While no one's results are guaranteed, I thought I'd share some very kind testimonials that we've received lately. Thanks for the great feedback!

_FROM READERS_

"Thank you so much. Through your wonderful books I am able to read books that I would have never chosen before, and I love them!!! You have expanded my world."

"I just want to thank whoever finds the deals on kindle and shares them with us here! It saves me a ton of time searching through reviews when i just want to pick up something new to read quickly. You obviously enjoy what you do and I thank you for it!"

_FROM AUTHORS_

"Thank you so very much! What a great write-up!! We are now #9 in Mystery/Thriller/Suspense and #2 in Mystery/Mystery/series. You are the BEST!!!"

"One day with your promotion. 700 downloads. Shared your link on facebook and email. #3 in Men's Adventure on .co.uk & .com; #15 Action & Adventure on .com; #17 Action & Adventure on .co.uk. Even with the massive amount of book releases and other free work out there. Thanks for the support, much appreciated."

"It was a good day. The book jumped from 8,800 to 4,800 in Amazon's rankings. Looking forward to the next promo on the 19th!"

"Thanks again for the free listing! We hit #5 this past Saturday on the Romantic Suspense List!"

"I don't know where to thank you for the fabulous blogpost feature for my free book promotion today. None of the big blogs picked me up so all those yummy downloads (I've almost cracked the top 100--107 as of typing) must be down to you!!! Thank you so so much!!"

"Thank you very much for helping me spread the word about my recent promotion for my novel! It was a great success. Over 3,200 readers downloaded my novel, which topped two genre categories in the US and the UK. UK: #1 in Contemporary Fantasy, #2 in Science Fiction, 377 Free in Kindle Store! US: #2 in Science Fiction, #95 Free in Kindle Store! These milestones could not have been achieved without your help. I deeply appreciate it!"

"I just wanted thank you for supporting my free run this last week. I had a great run (23K, which exceeded expectations for me) and I attribute a lot of it to the boost you gave me in the blog and on Facebook. Thanks for all your support of us hard-scrabblin' indies!"

"Thanks for having me on Kindleboards for my FREE day. Today (Oct 10) is the last day free and more than 13,000 people have downloaded."

"Thank you Kindle Boards! Ravenscraig is listed at #1 in free historical fiction on Amazon's Kindle store AND is now in the top 100 overall, currently at #63. Thank you for helping authors change the literary landscape."

"KindleBoards, thanks for your support. [My novel] is now #1 in Amazon US & UK #mystery series."

"So awesome - thank you very much. I've been giddy all day. I truly don't believe [my novel] would have become the book it is if not for the people I've met here on KindleBoards. Thanx again and also thank you for making KindleBoards available."

"Have had over 400 downloads since your email went out. I'm really pleased with that - thanks again!"

"We've gotten over 250 downloads so far. It feels good so we are happy - certainly more then we were expecting. Thanks for your help and for the great resource you provide!"

"Thanks for highlighting the book promo on the blog and elsewhere. It was very well done, and the promo is going well (well over 200 given away so far and the book has moved into the top 20 free epic fantasies). I appreciate all you've done for me and others as we try to get our books noticed!"

_FROM APP DEVELOPERS_

"Looks like it's an effective ad campaign and I can't thank you enough. I'll definitely try to arrange ads in your FB page again."


----------



## melissafmiller

I just booked a spotlight post for Irretrievably Broken for "asap".   It's currently part of Amazon's Top Holiday Deals Promo, so I hope you can fit me in while it's discounted for the promo!

Thanks much.


----------



## KBoards Admin

melissafmiller said:


> I just booked a spotlight post for Irretrievably Broken for "asap".  It's currently part of Amazon's Top Holiday Deals Promo, so I hope you can fit me in while it's discounted for the promo!
> 
> Thanks much.


Thanks, Melissa - I sent you an email reply and I think we can work that out.


----------



## Eloise Kindred

would love to sign up for this... when i have some reviews.
my book, Hell's Paradise, has been up on amazon less than a week and so far only 1 sale. seems to be a vicious cycle - can't get any reviews until people buy it and nobody wants to buy something with no reviews!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley

Signed up for the bargain books spot over the weekend. Mine is scheduled for the 29th! Thanks!


----------



## KaseyMichaels

Hi! Just signed up for the FREE Ebook Promo ...

NYT Bestselling Author Kasey Michaels *FREE* Kindle Ebook is a full-length Regency Romance, The Tenacious Miss Tamerlane. Free Dec 26th through 30th!

http://www.amazon.com/Tenacious-Tamerlane-Michaels-Alphabet-ebook/dp/B004XWPOAC


----------



## writergirlNC

Hi, I just signed up for the Spotlight Promo. It says from Erin Oxendine but the author name is J.J. Oxendine. Thanks and will you please confirm and let me know if I need to send any additional information? Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

writergirlNC said:


> Hi, I just signed up for the Spotlight Promo. It says from Erin Oxendine but the author name is J.J. Oxendine. Thanks and will you please confirm and let me know if I need to send any additional information? Thanks!


Thank you - you have an e-mail with the particulars, in your inbox.


----------



## Queen Mab

Just signed up for a free promo. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gabriella West said:


> Just signed up for a free promo. Thanks!


Thanks, Gabriella! We will feature your book on January 13th as requested!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Just signed up/paid for the Bargain Book promo $20. My mystery, Mortal Choices, is discounted from it's normal $2.99 to 99 cents until next Friday. Trying to get into those Amazon algos. 

I would appreciate an e-mail letting me know in advance which day is available so I can try to hit FB/Twitter, etc. also. Thanks so much for these new affordable promotion options. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks, Ann. You have a confirmation e-mail in your inbox!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Yay! Thanks Harvey!


----------



## NicWilson

Harvey, do you have any information on the sites family-friendly requirements for promotions? The descriptions just said "no erotica", but I'm concerned that the book I'd like to promote falls somewhere in the middle. It's not erotica by any stretch, but it deals with mature ideas normally presented only to adults, and it's titled Whores. It explores the societal intricacies of gender politics in a dystopian society, and contains some disturbing material(murder, referencing sexual abuse, torture, terrorism, guerilla warfare.)

Can you clarify the policy for me, so I know whether I can promote it with KB?


----------



## KBoards Admin

NicWilson said:


> Harvey, do you have any information on the sites family-friendly requirements for promotions? The descriptions just said "no erotica", but I'm concerned that the book I'd like to promote falls somewhere in the middle. It's not erotica by any stretch, but it deals with mature ideas normally presented only to adults, and it's titled Whores. It explores the societal intricacies of gender politics in a dystopian society, and contains some disturbing material(murder, referencing sexual abuse, torture, terrorism, guerilla warfare.)
> 
> Can you clarify the policy for me, so I know whether I can promote it with KB?


Hi, Nic,

Thanks for asking that question. We're deliberately vague on defining that, because it's, well, hard to define. 

As site owner, the yardstick I use is whether I'd be comfortable having my teenage daughters view the promotion. That generally keeps our promotions in line with what our readership is accustomed to and finds unobjectionable.

We would not accept a promotion here with that title or that content.

Thank you for understanding!

-Harvey


----------



## NicWilson

Thanks for clarifying it, Harvey!


----------



## RCulligan2060

Hello Harvey,

I've signed up for a free promo.

01/19/2013

It's a sci-fi short story.

ASIN: B0095SB2FK

Thanks,


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank for your submitting it!


----------



## JumpingShip

I just signed up for a free promo. I had good results with the last one. Thank you!


----------



## donna callea

I figured Valentines Day (2/14) would be a good day to do a free promo for The Haircut, since it's a love story.  Just submitted my request.  I'm very excited.  One thing, though, I'm not sure exactly when to change the price to free on Amazon.  Should I do it the day before so there won't be a problem?  Don't want anyone to click on it expecting it to be free and then finding out it's still 99 cents.  I guess it's pretty obvious I've never done a promo like this before.

Thanks so much, Harvey, for the opportunity.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

donna callea said:


> I figured Valentines Day (2/14) would be a good day to do a free promo for The Haircut, since it's a love story. Just submitted my request. I'm very excited. One thing, though, I'm not sure exactly when to change the price to free on Amazon. Should I do it the day before so there won't be a problem? Don't want anyone to click on it expecting it to be free and then finding out it's still 99 cents. I guess it's pretty obvious I've never done a promo like this before.
> 
> Thanks so much, Harvey, for the opportunity. I really appreciate it.


Other authors may have advice on the logistics for that - but FYI the blog post will hit at about 8am, so you'll want the free price to be in effect by that time.


----------



## ChesterCampbell

I just signed up for the free promo on my second Sid Chance mystery/thriller, The Good, The Bad and The Murderous. Looking forward to it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ChesterCampbell said:


> I just signed up for the free promo on my second Sid Chance mystery/thriller, The Good, The Bad and The Murderous. Looking forward to it.


Thanks, Chester, we have your free book lined up for our post on January 31st. You'll receive a confirmation email shortly in your inbox!


----------



## Karl Fields

Harvey,

Just signed up for a Spotlight Promo.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Karl! We have "Mom Con" scheduled for April 4th, as requested! Just sent a confirmation email.  - Harvey


----------



## donna callea

Harvey,

I haven't yet received a confirmation for the free promo I requested for The Haircut on Feb. 14.  Just wanted to make sure it was still scheduled.  Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

You'll receive a confirmation a few days ahead of time for a submitted book. I think we'll get yours in - thanks for submitting it, Donna. Right now we're able to schedule about half of the free book submissions that we receive.


----------



## donna callea

Thanks,  Harvey!


----------



## Margaret Evans Porter

Thank you for this wonderful promo opportunity through Facebook. Convergence is a wonderful thing!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Margaret Evans Porter said:


> Thank you for this wonderful promo opportunity through Facebook. Convergence is a wonderful thing!


Yes it is! It's been really encouraging to see the interplay between our forum, our blog, and our FB page! And really nice to see people dropping in on all three venues.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

Hey, Harvey -- I just signed up for a Book Discovery post. It's a new release that I'm running at .99 before setting to $4.95. Thanks so much for offering this promotion.

Best,
Brad


----------



## Kwalker

Morning Harvey =)

I just signed up for the 99 cents bargain book promo. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kwalker said:


> Morning Harvey =)
> 
> I just signed up for the 99 cents bargain book promo. Thanks!


Thank you, Kelly! Got you down for your requested date. You'll receive an e-mail confirmation shortly. - Harvey


----------



## CEMartin2

I need to read the sticky threads more often.


----------



## KBoards Admin

bmagnarella said:


> Hey, Harvey -- I just signed up for a Book Discovery post. It's a new release that I'm running at .99 before setting to $4.95. Thanks so much for offering this promotion.
> 
> Best,
> Brad


Thanks, Brad - got you scheduled and we've sent a confirmation e-mail!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Hi Harvey,

I'm helping to organize a group 99c sale (10 authors, 10 books), fantasy with love stories). We haven't fixed on a date yet, although we want to do it *before* Valentine's, since we figured everyone else will be doing *on* Valentine's. I didn't see any info on the blog for advertising a group promo. What would an ad like that cost, and would you have any slots still available say between Feb. 7 and Feb. 12?


----------



## KBoards Admin

RuthNestvold said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> I'm helping to organize a group 99c sale (10 authors, 10 books), fantasy with love stories). We haven't fixed on a date yet, although we want to do it *before* Valentine's, since we figured everyone else will be doing *on* Valentine's. I didn't see any info on the blog for advertising a group promo. What would an ad like that cost, and would you have any slots still available say between Feb. 7 and Feb. 12?


Hi, Ruth,

We have been handling those as spotlight promotions, so the cost is $50.

February 8, 9, and 11 are available right now. Let me know and I can hold one of those for you if you wish - thanks!

http://kboards.com/blog-ads

-Harvey


----------



## RuthNestvold

Cool, Harvey! I can't commit yet, I have to get back to the group, but good to know there's something available and what it would cost.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Is Feb. 11th still available, Harvey? If so, I'd like to reserve it. And then I would need some instructions from you on how to sign up when it's a group promo rather than an individual book.  

If the 11th is already taken, could you please reserve the 9th for me? I know this took a while, but trying to get 10 writers to agree on dates is pretty complicated ...


----------



## KBoards Admin

RuthNestvold said:


> Is Feb. 11th still available, Harvey? If so, I'd like to reserve it. And then I would need some instructions from you on how to sign up when it's a group promo rather than an individual book.
> 
> If the 11th is already taken, could you please reserve the 9th for me? I know this took a while, but trying to get 10 writers to agree on dates is pretty complicated ...


Yes, Feb 11th is open so I'll hold the 1pm Pacific slot for you on that date.

You can lock it in at this link, and just put "Various" for the ASIN:
http://kboards.com/blog-ads

After that, all I need is:
- the list of ASINs of the books being promoted
- a graphic image for the promotion, if you have one
- some text copy describing the promotion

From that, we can prepare a spotlight post and include clickable images of all the covers of the books in the promotion. We can also provide a link to an Amazon summary page listing all of the books.

Let me know if you have any questions on any of the above!


----------



## RuthNestvold

I just paid, Harvey! I'll send you a PN with the info you requested, once I have it from all the authors.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Received it - thank you, Ruth!


----------



## RCulligan2060

Hi,

I just signed up for a free promo.

February 09, 2013

Title: 2060: On The Run

It's a sci-fi short story.

ASIN: B0095SB2FK

Thanks,


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, we'll include that short in our Quick Picks table on that date! - Harvey


----------



## melissafmiller

Harvey,

I'm interested in booking either a Discovery Promo for the newest book in my series or a Spotlight Promo for the series as a whole and am wondering which one has more/sooner availability?

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## KBoards Admin

melissafmiller said:


> Harvey,
> 
> I'm interested in booking either a Discovery Promo for the newest book in my series or a Spotlight Promo for the series as a whole and am wondering which one has more/sooner availability?
> 
> Thanks!
> Melissa


Hi, Melissa,

The next Discovery Day availability is March 1st; the next Spotlight available dates are Feb 8,9, 14,15,16,18,21.

Thanks for your interest!

-Harvey


----------



## melissafmiller

Thanks for the quick response, Harvey! ETA: I just submitted a request for Feb. 8.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! I just sent a confirmation e-mail to you. - Harvey


----------



## [email protected]

What is ASIN? I know ISBN, but ASIN is new to me.


----------



## KBoards Admin

The ASIN is the unique identifier that Amazon assigns to each of its products. You can find it by going to your book's Amazon page, and searching for 'ASIN.' 

It's a ten-character string of letters and numbers. For Kindle books, they start with the letter "B."

-Harvey


----------



## cahocking

I've given you my $15. Will let you know if I get it back. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KBoards Admin

cahocking said:


> I've given you my $15. Will let you know if I get it back. Fingers crossed.


Thank you, you'll receive a confirmation e-mail shortly!


----------



## christysloat

Omg how cool is that!! Thank you for supporting us authors


----------



## donna callea

Many thanks to Harvey et al for featuring my novel The Haircut, a New Year's Tale as a freebie today. I started the free promo on KDP yesterday, just to be sure, and so far more than 1,000 US takers, and 146 in the UK plus a smattering elsewhere. I think that's pretty good, and am hoping it will result in some additional reviews, and maybe a few purchases of my other book.

I really appreciate the opportunity!
Donna


----------



## KBoards Admin

You are welcome! Thanks for submitting it. With 30,000 Facebook followers, we are really seeing the downloads picking up. Nice to see so many readers engaging with our Facebook site and blog page!


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Harvey, signed up for a bunch- a bargain , a discovery and a spotlight. Look forward to hearing of dates!

cheers


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mainak Dhar said:


> Harvey, signed up for a bunch- a bargain , a discovery and a spotlight. Look forward to hearing of dates!
> 
> cheers


Thank you, you'll receive confirmation e-mails shortly!


----------



## Nancy Bevilaqua

Hi, Harvey,

I signed up for a 3-day free book promo to begin next Friday (3/1) and end on Sunday (obviously!). Please feel free to get in touch if you need anything else from me. I'm looking forward to it!

Nancy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi, Nancy, 
  Yes, we plan to include that one in our Quick Picks table in the post on March 1st.


----------



## Nancy Bevilaqua

Thank you!

Nancy


----------



## Marti talbott

Signed up today for$.99 special. Thanks for the opportunity. http://amzn.com/B007EZM98U


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! We just sent a confirmation e-mail in your inbox.


----------



## cidneyswanson

Hi Harvey, I'm interested in promoting my title Chameleon any time between tomorrow through 2/28/13 during which time it will be free. (At the same time, my title Rippler will also be free.) Do you have any spotlight availability 2/25-2/28? I'd love to buy that if it is available. Thanks! (Phoenix sent me your way.)
Cheers,
Cidney


----------



## KBoards Admin

cidneyswanson said:


> Hi Harvey, I'm interested in promoting my title Chameleon any time between tomorrow through 2/28/13 during which time it will be free. (At the same time, my title Rippler will also be free.) Do you have any spotlight availability 2/25-2/28? I'd love to buy that if it is available. Thanks! (Phoenix sent me your way.)
> Cheers,
> Cidney


We do have a 4pm Pacific opening on Feb 27th. Will that work? I'll hold it for you in the meantime.

And thanks to Phoenix!


----------



## cidneyswanson

Totally works for me! Soooooo...my next step is to fill out the form? (And Phoenix totally rocks.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

cidneyswanson said:


> Totally works for me! Soooooo...my next step is to fill out the form? (And Phoenix totally rocks.)


Yep - here's the link: http://kboards.com/blog-ads Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I'm interested in signing up for a spotlight, but since the book was free about 20 days ago, I wonder if I should wait before signing up? Does it make any difference whether the book has been free before or not?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stella S. Fitzsimons said:


> I'm interested in signing up for a spotlight, but since the book was free about 20 days ago, I wonder if I should wait before signing up? Does it make any difference whether the book has been free before or not?


We don't have any restrictions on that. I think it makes sense to not have a free and a paid promotion for the same book too close together... but I would say that as long as you don't have another free day coming up quickly, it should be okay.

The situation you want to avoid is to have a paid promotion, and then a few days later have a free book promotion for the same book... that's asking for a bunch of returns! But that's not your situation.


----------



## Guest

Ok, just signed up for the spotlight promo and waiting for the email confirmation


----------



## leightmoore

Thanks for this opportunity! How far out are the spotlights running now?


----------



## KBoards Admin

There are sporadic dates in March available, and most of April is open. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

Just signed up for a Discovery Promo for "Death Knell". I missed the available dates, though. If you have March 8 or 9 open, I'd like a day somewhere around that weekend.

http://www.amazon.com/Death-Knell-Birdie-Mystery-ebook/dp/B008IVA20Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362271890&sr=8-1&keywords=Death+Knell


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi, Jeanette, 
  Thank you - I just sent a confirmation e-mail. We scheduled you in our next available opening, which is April 19th. (We only run the Discovery promotions once a week, on Fridays.)
-Harvey


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Harvey,

Being new at this I think I need some direction.

I paid the $20 for my promotion After Midnight, B009CGO8N8 and received the PayPal receipt email.

But I got no links or forms to actually do the posting.  How do I do this?  I


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bob Kat said:


> Harvey,
> 
> Being new at this I think I need some direction.
> 
> I paid the $20 for my promotion After Midnight, B009CGO8N8 and received the PayPal receipt email.
> 
> But I got no links or forms to actually do the posting. How do I do this? I


We have you scheduled for March 28th. We prepare the post, so no need for action on your part.

We sent a confirmation e-mail to the gmail e-mail address associated with your PayPal account.

Thanks for ordering!


----------



## Adam Moon

I signed up for the bargain book promo. Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You have a confirmation email in your inbox.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Because of the recent changes in Amazon policy, we have discontinued the free book promo submissions. We will still promote free books, but much less frequently, and only through the other types of promotions we offer (Spotlight, bargain book, etc).

Sorry about that, I know it throws a wrench into your KDP Select promotions. If we're able to change this in the future, I'll post in this thread about it.


----------



## writergirlNC

Hi, just letting you know I just purchased a bargain spot ($20). Whenever your next date available works for me, thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! I haven't seen it come in yet, but sometimes there's a PayPal delay. We'll shoot you a confirmation email as soon as we get it!

Edited: We did receive it - thank you very much! Your confirmation email is on its way.


----------



## Guest

Hi Harvey,

When is the earliest spotlight ad available?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stella S. said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> When is the earliest spotlight ad available?


Hi, Stella,

At this moment: the next open slots are April 14th, then 18th, then 20th.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You'll get a confirmation email shortly.


----------



## jenminkman

Thanks for the opportunity Harvey! This is great. I booked a promo for the bargain book section. I'm also happy to see the free book hype is dying out a bit now that Amazon changed the rules again. Of course, it's wonderful to draw people in with free books and promote them everywhere, but on the other hand, 99 cents might become the new 'free' (and there's still something in it for us authors!).


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you - you are scheduled for March 25th! The trend away from freebies has been an adjustment for many but I do agree it's a good thing.


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, effective today our Bargain Book promos include links to Amazon stores worldwide. I believe we're the first Kindle book blog to incorporate that, out of the mid-size to larger book blogs.

You can see the links (with the country flags) here: http://kboards.blogspot.com


----------



## martyinmaui

Just signed up for the Spotlight and I'm really excited to give this a try


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You'll get a confirmation email shortly.


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, I'll be on vacation for the next six days. Shouldn't affect anything here, but you might see a slowdown in our e-mail confirmations for ad orders during that time. Please bear with us - we'll process them in the order received, and in a few days you will get your confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## nightfire

Submitted a Bargain Book for a photography book.  In the past you accepted my photo books even though they have less than 100 pages, if you are still able to do that I may try advertising a few of them here.


----------



## nightfire

Submitted a book for Discovery - it just came off of a successful free run.  It has 3 reviews but could use more and is definitely not under 10,000 rank.  It is however #3 in one category and #15 in another.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Deborah.  I'm sure you'll hear from Harvey or Celeste, although there might be a delay since Harvey is still on vacation!

Betsy


----------



## nightfire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Deborah. I'm sure you'll hear from Harvey or Celeste, although there might be a delay since Harvey is still on vacation!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy! No rush


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Hi! I paid $20 through my paypal account for your promotion of APART FROM LOVE , asin B006WPITP0 . So far it is the second day, and I did not get an email confirmation from you. The paypal Transaction ID: 8V012319EX829001A. 

Please contact me at @ [email protected] -- I will have to move the dates for the promotion, or cancel my payment to you.


----------



## nataliegowens

Hello!
I just booked a spotlight for An Eternity of Roses (ASIN: B00AXLAUMO). PayPal transaction - 2FN31636P57261426. I'll be away between April 26 and May 6, so feel free to slot me in before or after these dates, whatever works best for you. Thank you and hope you've had a great vacation!  Nat


----------



## LKellogg

My RWA Golden Heart Single Title Contemporary winner, A Little Bit of Deja Vu, (4.5 stars out of 79 reviews) http://www.amazon.com/Little-Return-Redemption-Series-ebook/dp/B007T327LQ/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5 will be FREE for the Kindle tomorrow April 8th through the 9th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Uvi Poznansky said:


> Hi! I paid $20 through my paypal account for your promotion of APART FROM LOVE , asin B006WPITP0 . So far it is the second day, and I did not get an email confirmation from you. The paypal Transaction ID: 8V012319EX829001A.
> 
> Please contact me at @ [email protected] -- I will have to move the dates for the promotion, or cancel my payment to you.


Hi, Uvi--

Harvey & Celeste have been out of town for the last week; I'm sure one of them will be in touch with you soon. It won't be a problem if you need a refund because the dates won't work.

Betsy


----------



## kdarden

I'm interested in a Bargain Book and a Discovery (2 different books). I want to do the Bargain first, and will be dropping the price temporarily. Can you give me an idea of what dates you are currently scheduling - for both? That way I can do a little planning - Thanks!


----------



## AlpacaAl

Hi guys, my book is on promo 99cents, for April. I would like to do a bargain book promo, if I booked it today or tomorrow when would it likely be scheduled for?
Alan


----------



## KBoards Admin

nataliegowens said:


> Hello!
> I just booked a spotlight for An Eternity of Roses (ASIN: B00AXLAUMO). PayPal transaction - 2FN31636P57261426. I'll be away between April 26 and May 6, so feel free to slot me in before or after these dates, whatever works best for you. Thank you and hope you've had a great vacation!  Nat


Thank you, Nat! It was actually a Book Discovery promo that your purchased - not a Spotlight - and we have you scheduled for June 7th.


----------



## KBoards Admin

kdarden said:


> I'm interested in a Bargain Book and a Discovery (2 different books). I want to do the Bargain first, and will be dropping the price temporarily. Can you give me an idea of what dates you are currently scheduling - for both? That way I can do a little planning - Thanks!


Right now we have Bargain Book slots open from April 16th on. They tend to book just a few days out, so they're a good choice for a last-minute promotion.

Book Discovery promos only run once per week, and are now full through June 14th.

Thanks for you interest!


----------



## KBoards Admin

AlpacaAl said:


> Hi guys, my book is on promo 99cents, for April. I would like to do a bargain book promo, if I booked it today or tomorrow when would it likely be scheduled for?
> Alan


We have openings right now from April 16th forward. Thanks!


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

Can you tell me when OMG and BRB are scheduled?  I misplaced the dates you sent. :-(


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bob Kat said:


> Can you tell me when OMG and BRB are scheduled? I misplaced the dates you sent. :-(


We have a bargain book post for OMG on April 21st.

I don't show any order for BRB (ASIN: B00C8SK9JO). Can you double-check your PayPal payments and see if an order for that was made? Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Hi Harvey,

can I book a bargain spot for a free book or is that not possible anymore?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Stella S. said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> can I book a bargain spot for a free book or is that not possible anymore?


Yes, you can promote free books with a Bargain Book spot. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Guest

Great, thanks!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Hi Harvey,
I just placed a bargain book ad order for B004E3XI08. Transaction ID for this payment is: 08297102KY2671928.
Thank you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Rlyon said:


> Hi Harvey,
> I just placed a bargain book ad order for B004E3XI08. Transaction ID for this payment is: 08297102KY2671928.
> Thank you.


Thank you, Raquel! You'll get a confirmation email in the next hour or two.


----------



## Kwalker

Harvey - I just submitted for a bargain book promo. If those dates don't work just let me know first available and I'll work around it =)


----------



## MT Berlyn

Hi  

I have signed up for the book discovery/overlooked books.  Thanks so much for this opportunity.


----------



## Sophrosyne

I signed up for a bargain book promo.


----------



## jcfalch

Hi KBoards. I just signed my book up for the Bargain Book promo via Paypal. Its name is "The Yellow Bar" and its ASIN is B008GOJM3S. it will remain the same price $2.99 until the promo is over. Please let me know when you have skedded it. Thank you so much!

John


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

I signed up for a bargain posting for my $.99 sale for Sword Bearer, underneath in my sig. I hope it wasn't too last minute. The sale is today through the 7th. Do we get confirmation emails?

Teddy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, you should already have a confirmation email in your inbox! Thanks for signing up for it.


----------



## Teddy Jacobs

Thank you, Harvey!


Harvey said:


> Yes, you should already have a confirmation email in your inbox! Thanks for signing up for it.


----------



## Queen Mab

I just booked a Discovery promo for _The Leaving_. Thank you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gabriella West said:


> I just booked a Discovery promo for _The Leaving_. Thank you.


Thank you! You have a confirmation in your email inbox.


----------



## Michael Parker

July seems a long way off, but thank you Harvey for putting my title, HELL'S GATE up for promotion.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Michael Parker said:


> July seems a long way off, but thank you Harvey for putting my title, HELL'S GATE up for promotion.


It'll be here before you know it! 

Book Discovery promos are booking in July, but we do have near-term availability for Bargain Book promos and Spotlight promos.

http://kboards.com/bargain-book-promo

http://kboards.com/blog-ads


----------



## Craig

Hi, I've signed up my book "The Job: Based on a True Story ..." (ASIN B0041D8XGK) for the Book Discovery promo. As per your request, I'm letting you know here. Thanks.
Craig


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you! You'll get a confirmation email in the next few hours!


----------



## Sarah Grimm

Thanks! I signed up for a Bargain Book Promo.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sarah Grimm said:


> Thanks! I signed up for a Bargain Book Promo.


Thanks, Sarah! Confirmation email coming shortly!


----------



## authorbethanydaniel

Will have to sign up for a bargain book promo soon!


----------



## ER Pierce

Signed up


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, we just sent your confirmation e-mail for your book's appearance in our Bargain Book promotion on June 14th!


----------



## tanyamiranda

Just signed up. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Alivia Anders

Question! 

How far in advance is sign-ups for the Book Spotlight currently?


----------



## KBoards Admin

tanyamiranda said:


> Just signed up. Can't wait to see it!


Thank you!



Alivia Anders said:


> Question!
> 
> How far in advance is sign-ups for the Book Spotlight currently?


New bookings are landing in July. The month is about half-full, with the scheduled dates scattered throughout the month. If you have a need that is nearer-term than that, you can PM me and we'll see what we might be able to work out.


----------



## 10105

Thanks, Harvey.

I signed up for Book Discovery for _The Shadow on the Grassy Knoll_. When I get the minimum reviews on this title, I'll probably sign up for the other two as well.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You have a confirmation in your e-mail inbox.


----------



## dvberkom

Thanks, Harvey! Great opportunity! I just signed up for the book discovery option for Yucatan Dead


----------



## dvberkom

And, hello again, Harvey  Just signed up for a bargain book promo for Bad Traffick, too. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! On Sunday, we'll be getting confirmation emails out for today's orders!


----------



## Tim_A

I've signed up for the Discovery promo for Wanted - ASIN B00CVTK6Q6


----------



## Roman_writer

The Discovery promo looks like a fantastic opportunity - just signed up!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Alison! We just sent your confirmation e-mail. Two slots left on August 6th!


----------



## Sarah Rielle

Thanks Harvey! I have just purchased Bargain Book Promo and Book Discovery

Sarah


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Sarah! We'll be sending out confirmation e-mails this afternoon.


----------



## brie.mcgill

Hi, I signed up for the Bargain Book Promo. Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Brie! You'll receive a confirmation email shortly.


----------



## brie.mcgill

Hi Harvey,

I checked my email (and my spam folder) and I don't believe a confirmation has arrived. Could you please resend? Thank you for your help!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi, Brie, 
  Done! We have you scheduled for July 22nd. Thanks!


----------



## aepowers

Hello, I've purchased a spotlight promo for my book - awaiting my conformation email!


----------



## KBoards Admin

aepowers said:


> Hello, I've purchased a spotlight promo for my book - awaiting my conformation email!


Thanks! We received your order last night and you'll receive a confirmation email in the next hour.


----------



## dominique22

Hi, I sent you a payment for the Bargain book promo. Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks! We have sent a confirmation email, scheduling your Bargain Book post for July 26th.


----------



## Violet Winters

I just purchased two book discover promos


----------



## 67499

Just ordered a Book Discovery promo and received PayPal confirmation # 6WT41248D15670902.  This looks like a great opportunity - thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks all! We have you scheduled, and confirmation emails sent.


----------



## RinG

Just ordered a book discovery.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Michael Parker

Thanks for the promo, Harvey for HELL'S GATE.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ ^^

Thank you!


----------



## peter_palmieri

Thanks for having an affordable option for book promotion. Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## kdarden

Sent an email to you last week asking about some dates. Never got a response. Please let me know how far out I would have to wait for a promo now... both flavors.

thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin

kdarden said:


> Sent an email to you last week asking about some dates. Never got a response. Please let me know how far out I would have to wait for a promo now... both flavors.
> 
> thanks


Hmm, we've replied to every email received. Did we miss yours somehow? Here's our availability:

Spotlight: Early September
Bargain Book: mid-August
Book Discovery: 2 spots left for Aug 20, then next bookings go to Aug 23
Featured Book: a handful of dates left in August
Banner ads: a handful of dates left in August


----------



## kdarden

Yes, I think I somehow got overlooked. Well, too late now anyway. But thanks for responding.


----------



## Rayven T. Hill

Received a Book Discovery confirmation for August 20th.


----------



## AlexanderMooney

I didn't see any info regarding banner ad pricing or anything on the 1st post. Is that something that sprung up after the first posted was created? Can you direct me to more information on this? Thank you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

AlexanderMooney said:


> I didn't see any info regarding banner ad pricing or anything on the 1st post. Is that something that sprung up after the first posted was created? Can you direct me to more information on this? Thank you.


We do offer forum ads in addition to the blog/facebook ads described in this thread. You can see info on that and all of our promo opportunities in the yellow box at the bottom of any KBoards page. Let me know if you have any questions about it - thanks!


----------



## Michael Parker

Do you have any feedback regarding the banner/featured book ads?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Michael Parker said:


> Do you have any feedback regarding the banner/featured book ads?


They offer visibility among our membership, but the blog/Facebook ads are generally more effective.


----------



## Steve Robinson

Hi Harvey, short notice I know, but do you have any 'bargain book' slots open this week or next?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Steve Robinson said:


> Hi Harvey, short notice I know, but do you have any 'bargain book' slots open this week or next?


Yes - at this moment we have one slot on Aug 5 and two on Aug 7. I can hold one of them for you if you wish.

http://kboards.com/bargain-book-promo


----------



## Steve Robinson

Thanks Harvey. Please hold the 5th for me.  I'll go and set it up now.


----------



## Steve Robinson

Details and payment have just been sent.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Steve Robinson said:


> Thanks Harvey. Please hold the 5th for me. I'll go and set it up now.


Ok done! And I received your payment - confirmation email coming shortly! Thank you.


----------



## ronaldhennessy

Hi Guys. I'm new to kboards. I just launched my second book. Are there any spots still left for Discovery on August 23rd? I happen to promoting my book at a convention on that day and it really could generate some business and attention.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sorry, August 23rd is full. We have a few Book Discovery slots still open for August 27rd.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## ronaldhennessy

OK. I put in ASIN B00E7W2VG8 for Discovery. I'll take August 27th.


----------



## KatieLeone

I probably went about everything all wrong. I put in for a date tomorrow but never heard if there was room available and didn't know we had to come here to request a date. I already paid through Paypal. 

If I can't get tomorrow (which I'm thinking I can't) can I get a discovery promo for the 29th or 30th for AISN: B00929ROE0


----------



## KBoards Admin

KatieLeone said:


> I probably went about everything all wrong. I put in for a date tomorrow but never heard if there was room available and didn't know we had to come here to request a date. I already paid through Paypal.
> 
> If I can't get tomorrow (which I'm thinking I can't) can I get a discovery promo for the 29th or 30th for AISN: B00929ROE0


We're processing yesterday's orders now. You'll receive your confirmation email shortly with the earliest possible dates. (Note that we only run Book Discovery promos on Tuesdays and Fridays.) If the date doesn't work for you, we can schedule it for later or offer you a refund. Thanks for ordering!


----------



## KBoards Admin

KatieLeone said:


> I probably went about everything all wrong. I put in for a date tomorrow but never heard if there was room available and didn't know we had to come here to request a date. I already paid through Paypal.
> 
> If I can't get tomorrow (which I'm thinking I can't) can I get a discovery promo for the 29th or 30th for AISN: B00929ROE0


Update: we sent a confirmation to your PayPal email address on July 27th. I've FB-messaged you about it. Let me know if you need the confirmation email sent elsewhere - thanks!


----------



## hunterone

How can you tell me how this works.

What works best 

A. The banner ad?
B. The Featured book slot?

When is your next slot available for either?


----------



## KBoards Admin

hunterone said:


> How can you tell me how this works.
> 
> What works best
> 
> A. The banner ad?
> B. The Featured book slot?
> 
> When is your next slot available for either?


Go to the bottom of any forum page, and in the yellow box you'll see links to each of our ads - the links describe the ads and show general availability.

Generally, the blog/FB ads (spotlight, bargain, discovery) perform better than the forum ads (banner, features book).


----------



## Charles Harvey

Hello Harvey,

I just signed up my book The Road to Astroworld for the KB Discovery promo. I am waiting for the confirmation message. Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin

Charles Harvey said:


> Hello Harvey,
> 
> I just signed up my book The Road to Astroworld for the KB Discovery promo. I am waiting for the confirmation message. Thanks


You should have your confirmation email - sent to your PayPal email address. Thanks for signing up!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Catherine Gardiner said:


> I am sorry if this has been asked before but if I have already had a "Book Discovery" day in April. Can I book another slot or is it only one slot per author per book?


For Book Discovery, there are no restrictions on repeat books - you can re-sign up anytime. Some authors like to run their books every month or two. If you want to reserve future dates, you can let us know in the Instructions field that appears in the sign-up process.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## RozlynSparks

Just signed up for my new release, FANGIRL.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Just sent payment for series promo for my Immortalis series.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You all should have email confirmations in your PayPal email inbox.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Catherine Gardiner said:


> Hello, just booked a discovery promo for the 4th October. If I wrote the date in the instructions box like 10/4/2013 is that the correct way?


Yes, that'll work - thanks! And we're open on that date, so you should be good. You'll get a confirmation email in the morning for it.


----------



## debwriter13

I signed up on August 7th for a Twitter/Facebook Ad and didn't get an email because I don't believe I'd actually registered with the site.  Thought I had, but since I couldn't find it, I just registered now. 

Not sure about the dates now. I had August 16 or August 23.  I could take the next available Friday. Thanks so much.


----------



## KBoards Admin

debwriter13 said:


> I signed up on August 7th for a Twitter/Facebook Ad and didn't get an email because I don't believe I'd actually registered with the site. Thought I had, but since I couldn't find it, I just registered now.
> 
> Not sure about the dates now. I had August 16 or August 23. I could take the next available Friday. Thanks so much.


Your registration with KBoards is not a factor for the book sign-up. We've responded to each order received. Note that our confirmation emails go to your *PayPal* email address, so check there to see your assigned date.

Can you tell me when you sent the PayPal payment, the type of ad it was for, and the ASIN of the book? We can resolve this quickly. Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> Your registration with KBoards is not a factor for the book sign-up. We've responded to each order received. Note that our confirmation emails go to your *PayPal* email address, so check there to see your assigned date.
> 
> Can you tell me when you sent the PayPal payment, the type of ad it was for, and the ASIN of the book? We can resolve this quickly. Thanks.


Hi, Deb, 
I looked into this and we replied to your Yahoo email account on Aug 7... with confirmation that your book is scheduled for today. And, it's up coming up in 90 minutes in our 8am Pacific post!


----------



## ER Pierce

Hi   I haven't heard back and I paid Aug 5th. Thanks!

ER


----------



## KBoards Admin

ER Pierce said:


> Hi  I haven't heard back and I paid Aug 5th. Thanks!
> 
> ER


Hi, we would have sent a confirmation out within hours of that... is it in the inbox of the email address that you use for PayPal? If not, please PM me with the ASIN of your book and we'll get re-send the confirmation!


----------



## trublue

Hey Harvey,


What's the earliest slot you have open? Not sure where to go to look it up

Thx


----------



## KBoards Admin

trublue said:


> Hey Harvey,
> 
> What's the earliest slot you have open? Not sure where to go to look it up
> 
> Thx


As of this hour,
For Spotlight promos: Oct 16
For Series promos: Oct 17
For Bargain Book promos: Aug 26
For Book Discovery promos: Sep 6
For forum banners: Aug 28
For forum Featured Book: Aug 24


----------



## trublue

Harvey said:


> As of this hour,
> For Spotlight promos: Oct 16
> For Series promos: Oct 17
> For Bargain Book promos: Aug 26
> For Book Discovery promos: Sep 6
> For forum banners: Aug 28
> For forum Featured Book: Aug 24


Lets do the forum feature on the 24.
Book ASIN B006VRXR42
Also pls let me payment info and method.


----------



## KBoards Admin

trublue said:


> Lets do the forum feature on the 24.
> Book ASIN B006VRXR42
> Also pls let me payment info and method.


Okay, I'm holding that for you. You can pay here: http://kboards.com/ads Thanks!


----------



## trublue

Done! I signed up for 2 days


----------



## Nomadwoman

I signed up "And Then the Magic Began" gotta get some more reviews on this undiscovered babe after getting subsumed by her little sister


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for signing up!


----------



## Cpersons101

I just signed up for the 15.00 Promo for Following Your Heart!!  Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! Confirmation sent!


----------



## 9thChapter

Harvey:

Could you please reserve a book discovery slot for Sep 6? Hope it's still open? I'm publishing tomorrow to KDP so don't have my ASIN yet.

Here's the book on Goodreads for background:

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18361299-the-cloudstone-key


----------



## KBoards Admin

9thChapter said:


> Harvey:
> 
> Could you please reserve a book discovery slot for Sep 6? Hope it's still open? I'm publishing tomorrow to KDP so don't have my ASIN yet.
> 
> Here's the book on Goodreads for background:
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18361299-the-cloudstone-key


Ah, so sorry - - but Sep 6th, 10th, and 13th are now full... so our next opening is Sep 17th. Hope that works for you!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=137687.0

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## 9thChapter

Harvey said:


> ...our next opening is Sep 17th. Hope that works for you!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=137687.0
> 
> http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


Indeed it does! Let me know what I need to do. Send in the app form and payment when I have my ASIN I assume? Can you please hold it?


----------



## KBoards Admin

9thChapter said:


> Indeed it does! Let me know what I need to do. Send in the app form and payment when I have my ASIN I assume? Can you please hold it?


Yes, you can book it at your convenience; I'll hold it for you. You can just put "TBD" as the ASIN for now. Here's the sign-up form:

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## J. H. Cardwell

Harvey said:


> Thanks to those of you who have signed up! You'll get confirmation emails today.


I'm looking forward to learning more about promo opportunities. I'll repost after I update my profile page. Thanks!!!

J. H. Cardwell
www.jhcardwell.com


----------



## 9thChapter

Harvey said:


> Yes, you can book it at your convenience; I'll hold it for you. You can just put "TBD" as the ASIN for now. Here's the sign-up form:
> 
> http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


Hey Harvey... got my ASIN and sent you a $15 payment through PayPal. Can you please confirm that you've got September 17 booked for my Book Discovery? (ASIN = B00EWZJI16).

Anything else I need to do?


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you - you're all set for Sep 17th. We're still processing yesterday's orders and you'll receive a confirmation email this afternoon.


----------



## Cpersons101

Just signed up for the 20.00 promo, mixing BusinessWith Pleasure. Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin

Let's try one more week of this, and then reassess.

To recap: every time you LIKE or COMMENT on our Facebook posts, you'll be entered to win a complimentary KBoards promo (Bargain Book or Book Discovery promo, your choice).

And, the first post of the week is up now. It's an 8-book sci-fi series, "Starfire Angels," with the first book free today.

http://facebook.com/kboards.com

This coming Friday, we'll draw two winners.


----------



## Silly Writer

Maybe I can't find it? I signed up for the $50 Series promo package. I don't see my post on your twitter, FB or Blog... I think my day was today...


----------



## KBoards Admin

L.L. Akers said:


> Maybe I can't find it? I signed up for the $50 Series promo package. I don't see my post on your twitter, FB or Blog... I think my day was today...


It's only 7:30am Pacific time... and your promotion is scheduled for 4pm Pacific today! Thanks for signing up, I hope it's a great day of exposure for your book.


----------



## Silly Writer

Harvey said:


> It's only 7:30am Pacific time... and your promotion is scheduled for 4pm Pacific today! Thanks for signing up, I hope it's a great day of exposure for your book.


Oh. Duh. Sorry, Harvey. I should have realized that!


----------



## KBoards Admin

L.L. Akers said:


> Oh. Duh. Sorry, Harvey. I should have realized that!


That's okay! I'm excited to see your post up there... the cover for the first book, and the second upcoming book, look really compelling.


----------



## KerryT2012

Just checking is Blind Dating on the board today?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sarwah2012 said:


> Just checking is Blind Dating on the board today?


It's scheduled today for our Book Discovery post, which hits at 4pm Pacific time in our blog/facebook/twitter feeds.


----------



## KerryT2012

Harvey said:


> It's scheduled today for our Book Discovery post, which hits at 4pm Pacific time in our blog/facebook/twitter feeds.


Perfect


----------



## Shalini Boland

My Book Series is up on the Kboards Blog today!!! It looks awesome, Harvey - thank you!! 

http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/10/discover-outside-series.html


----------



## KBoards Admin

Shalini Boland said:


> My Book Series is up on the Kboards Blog today!!! It looks awesome, Harvey - thank you!!
> 
> http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/10/discover-outside-series.html


You are welcome, and thank you for arranging the promotion for your series. The reader reviews of your series of books are really interesting to browse through. And I'm impressed how you manage to create novels for not only the Outside series but for your Marchwood series as well... you must squeeze a lot of productivity out of your day.


----------



## Shalini Boland

Harvey said:


> You are welcome, and thank you for arranging the promotion for your series. The reader reviews of your series of books are really interesting to browse through. And I'm impressed how you manage to create novels for not only the Outside series but for your Marchwood series as well... you must squeeze a lot of productivity out of your day.


Thanks Harvey. I'm not sure how or why I happened to write two series at the same time. I won't be doing it again! 'One at a time' is my new mantra.


----------



## A.R. Williams

Hi, Harvey!

I just signed up for the Book Discovery promotion. The ASIN for the book is: B004XWFN62

Thank you.


----------



## Laurie Brown

Hi Harvey,

Just bought a spot for the Book Discovery promo.

Thanks,

Laurie


----------



## pauldude000

Hey harvey. I bought a spot on the book discovery promo for my new novel, ASIN: B00G85DUDU. I am going to give KB advertising a try.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You'll receive a confirmation email shortly.


----------



## bberntson

Just signed up for the bargain book promo.  Thanks.  Also, what are the free promos you suggested?  Is there just a sight here on kboards dedicated to that?  Peace!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you! In addition to our paid promotions, we offer various free ways to promote your book - listed here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41454.0.html


----------



## MHVesseur

Hi! I just signed up for the Book Discovery. The ASIN is B00BJ8QH1I. Kind regards...


----------



## vf

just signed up for the book discovery promo (ASIN B00G3ES89W). Thank you for the opportunity, kind regards from Switzerland


----------



## M.L. Adams

Hi Harvey, just signed up for Book Discovery for my new book. ASIN: B00H6YCGDM

Thank you!


----------



## LauraCastoro

Will definitely consider these options. Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you!


----------



## bberntson

Signed up for a scheduled promotion to start on the 15th I think.


----------



## nickyp

Done, for Book Discovery. 
Much appreciated


----------



## Nancy Bevilaqua

Hi, Harvey,

I just signed up for a Book Discover Day for _A Rough Deliverance: Collected Poems 1983-2013_ (ASIN B00GREJ626). If possible, can you please run it on the next available Friday?

Thanks!

Nancy


----------



## bperlin

Brenda Perlin, author of Shattered Reality and Burnt Promises (Brooklyn and Bo Chronicles)http://myBook.to/ShatteredReality http://myBook.to/BurntPromises

Brenda Perlin | author website | blog | facebook | twitter | goodreads |


----------



## 74455

I just signed up for a Book Discover Day for The King's Sword (ASIN B00A43PWZG).


----------



## PatriceFitz

Hi Harvey:

I just signed up two books for Book Discovery promotions.  One is my own "Karma of the Silo" WOOL fanfic omnibus, and one is eFitzgerald author Jerilyn Dufresne's second book in the Sam Darling cozy mystery series, "Any Meat in That Soup?"  

Thanks for providing these promotional opportunities.  I'm looking forward to seeing how they do.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you very much. Confirmation emails sent!


----------



## 74455

Harvey, I haven't gotten a confirmation email. Could you resend it please? Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

CJBrightley said:


> Harvey, I haven't gotten a confirmation email. Could you resend it please? Thanks!


It went to your PayPal email address. I'll PM you with the details. Thanks for signing up!


----------



## richard.r.fox

Hi, Harvey!

I just signed up for the Book Discovery promotion. The ASIN for the book is: B00HW4497C.

Many thanks!

Richard


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! We've sent a confirmation email.


----------



## C. Gockel

Hi Harvey,

I just want to say I used the Bargain Book & the Series promos. I admit, I didn't get the number of downloads I expected, but what I did get was a lot of great reviews. I'm now pointing authors who are in need of reviews to KBoards promos.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Cate! Confirmation coming shortly!


----------



## Brenda Ortega

Harvey -- I just sent payment for a book discovery promo. ASIN: B00I3MUVGK

Do I get notified of my date? Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

You'll get a confirmation sent to your PayPal email address. Thanks for ordering the ad!


----------



## Craig Andrews

Hi Harvey,

I just booked a Bargain Book promo for my book Fracture (ASIN: B00H8QXDPI). Thank you for the opportunity. I look forward to working together.


----------



## death wizard

I listed the first novel of my six-book epic fantasy titled The Death Wizard Chronicles with the $20 promo deal. It is titled Forged in Death. I think it worked. Is there a place for me to look to check to see if it took hold?


----------



## death wizard

I also paid for the Book Discovery promo for Forged in Death, the first book of my six-book epic fantasy The Death Wizard Chronicles.


----------



## death wizard

I also purchased your book series promo and will wait to receive your confirmation email. This is for my series titled The Death Wizard Chronicles.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you both! Confirmation emails are on their way.


----------



## joshuaheights

Hello all , first time here , and I would like to introduce myself and my work. Thank you for letting me be part of this.
Joshua


----------



## DL McDermott

Hi, Harvey:

This looks like fun! I just signed up for my PNR title COLD IRON.


----------



## KylieMae

I just signed up for a Bargain Book ad for Kylie Gilmore's The Opposite of Wild ASIN: B00HTSC0WW

Thanks!
Kylie


----------



## Massimo Marino

Just got a Bargain Book Promo for ASIN B0083IHV5I

paypal transaction  : 23N95329EP1971331.


----------



## Massimo Marino

Just got a KB Book Discovery promotion
ASIN: B00DJL3B9O


----------



## ArkannianSaga

Hi, new here

Anyway I will absolutely be trying some of these


----------



## PC Donan

Hello, i paid for "book discovery" but I realized just now that I entered an incorrect ASIN. The correct ASIN is B00GSXTTZU. Can you correct it without me having to pay another $15?


----------



## KBoards Admin

PC Donan said:


> Hello, i paid for "book discovery" but I realized just now that I entered an incorrect ASIN. The correct ASIN is B00GSXTTZU. Can you correct it without me having to pay another $15?


Thanks, we've made note of that and you'll receive a confirmation email shortly. Thank you!


----------



## lucyvarna

I just signed up for the Book Discovery promo. Thank you so much for providing this opportunity!


----------



## jaim101

Hi gang,
Just booked my first ever Bargain book promo. I'm from the UK so the $20 converts to just £12. Hopefully it'll be worth it. Am now paranoid I'll miss the facebook post and Tweet and nothing will happen. But excited too!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Jamie -- you'll get a confirmation email shortly!


----------



## jaim101

Thanks Harvey, confirmation received. Apparently my promo will go out on Monday 24th. I'm all set to start linking, sharing and liking to maximise the impact. That said, any sales from it will be awesome as I spent quite a lot more on a Goodreads promo whihc resulted in next to no sales despite being seen thousands of times.


----------



## joshuaheights

Hello Harvey , just a follow up , My banner goes live on Feb 22 , correct ? Thank you.
Joshua Heights


----------



## KBoards Admin

joshuaheights said:


> Hello Harvey , just a follow up , My banner goes live on Feb 22 , correct ? Thank you.
> Joshua Heights


Yes, it went live on schedule at midnight last night. Thanks for signing up!


----------



## MTM

Hi, Harvey! I just paid for a Bargain Book promotion for THE THREE KITTIES THAT SAVED MY LIFE for my Kindle Countdown Deal from 04/01/2014 - 04/07/2014.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you -- you have a confirmation email in your inbox.


----------



## joshuaheights

Hi Harvey , banner looks great , but it is not linking to my book page on amazon
Can you fix this 
Joshua


----------



## joshuaheights

Harvey  , here is a copy of your email to me , a few paragraphs down it states the banner will link to book page on amazon.
Joshua


----------



## joshuaheights

We've received your payment and will feature your banner ad on Feb 22,
2014. Thank you!

That's our earliest available date, but do let us know if you prefer
another (later) date.

Please email your banner ad graphic to us at least 48 hours prior to your
scheduled day. The banner ad can be in JPG, PNG, or GIF format. It should
be 728 pixels wide and 90 pixels high, and less than 75kb in size.

By default, we'll have the banner ad link to the book's Amazon page. If
you prefer that it goes to some other Amazon page (like your author page,
for instance), let us know the URL for that page.

Thanks for supporting KBoards and arranging for us to display your book's
banner ad! Please feel free to reply to this email if you have any
questions.

- Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

joshuaheights said:


> Hi Harvey , banner looks great , but it is not linking to my book page on amazon
> Can you fix this
> Joshua


When I click on the banner, it takes me to your book's page on Amazon. What are you finding when you click on it?


----------



## joshuaheights

Hi Harvey , I clicked earlier and it did not take me any where , but now is working . Thank you for your help


----------



## jaim101

Woo! Just got home from work and checked the Kboards blog. My new book is listed right now! Much excitement. I've stuck it on FB, Twitter, my blog etc. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MarcyB

Hi. I sent payment over the weekend (under my husband's paypal) for TO KNOW ME and haven't heard anything yet. Did you receive my info??  Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Marcy! We're catching up on our ad orders today... so you should receive an email to your PayPal account email address by end of day.


----------



## MarcyB

Thanks!


----------



## The Bass Bagwhan

Sooo... Harvey, I want to promote a new book which obviously has no reviews yet (I'm working on that). In the meantime, can I use the Book Discovery program and then a Spotlight promotion as soon as - and assuming I get - some reviews?

The book is here http://www.amazon.com/Love-Sleeps-Forest-Graeme-Hague-ebook/dp/B00IWNGXPS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394679224&sr=1-1&keywords=Graeme+Hague

I priced it at 4.99, but Amazon has rounded that to $5.00. When my freebie KDP Select day finishes in a few hours, I'll try pricing it at $4.95 to see if it stays below $5.

Cheers from Ozstralia.


----------



## The Black Rose

Thank you for the confirmation email! I'm looking forward to the success of these promotions!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Graeme Hague said:


> Sooo... Harvey, I want to promote a new book which obviously has no reviews yet (I'm working on that). In the meantime, can I use the Book Discovery program and then a Spotlight promotion as soon as - and assuming I get - some reviews?
> 
> The book is here http://www.amazon.com/Love-Sleeps-Forest-Graeme-Hague-ebook/dp/B00IWNGXPS/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394679224&sr=1-1&keywords=Graeme+Hague
> 
> I priced it at 4.99, but Amazon has rounded that to $5.00. When my freebie KDP Select day finishes in a few hours, I'll try pricing it at $4.95 to see if it stays below $5.
> 
> Cheers from Ozstralia.


Yes, the Book Discovery promotion would be available for it, and if you wish you can pre-book a future date for a Spotlight promotion, in hopes it has the minimum number of reviews by then. (And if not, we can re-schedule.)


----------



## The Bass Bagwhan

Harvey said:


> Yes, the Book Discovery promotion would be available for it, and if you wish you can pre-book a future date for a Spotlight promotion, in hopes it has the minimum number of reviews by then. (And if not, we can re-schedule.)


Juts signed up for that Discovery package, Harvey. Book title is "Love Sleeps In The Forest". Hopefully we'll scratch together enough of a response to do a Spotlight in the near future. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You have a confirmation email in your inbox!


----------



## Cege Smith

Hi Harvey!

Just signed up for a Bargain book promo for Heiress of Lies: http://www.amazon.com/Heiress-Lies-Bloodtruth-Cege-Smith-ebook/dp/B0078G41BS/.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Alan Spade

My book is a Book Discovery today on the blog. I've had just one sale for the moment. I would be curious, Harvey, to know if the authors reported to you their sales after a Book Discovery promo, to get the range of sales for this kind of promo? 

Maybe a 337 pages science-fantasy book priced at 0.99$ is suspect for some readers? Although it's a promo price: it will return to its normal price of 2.99$ on March 27th.


----------



## mepatterson

I just booked a Discovery promo for my latest, Song and Signal. Looking forward to it!


----------



## William_Stadler

Done.


----------



## Carol Davis

Hey Harvey... have the banner and spotlight ads gone away?  All I'm seeing on any forum page is corporate ads.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Carol Davis said:


> Hey Harvey... have the banner and spotlight ads gone away? All I'm seeing on any forum page is corporate ads.


Nope, not at all. Every now and then we'll have an empty day, but on a typical day we'll run one or two banner ads which alternate randomly, and then have one or two Featured Book ads to the right of that.

The Spotlight ads are different... they run in our blog/Facebook/Twitter/newsletter, and don't appear in our forum.


----------



## Carol Davis

Harvey said:


> Nope, not at all. Every now and then we'll have an empty day, but on a typical day we'll run one or two banner ads which alternate randomly, and then have one or two Featured Book ads to the right of that.
> 
> The Spotlight ads are different... they run in our blog/Facebook/Twitter/newsletter, and don't appear in our forum.


Thanks! I really enjoy looking at the ads -- I do go check out the books, and have found a couple of good reads that way. Glad to hear they're not going away.


----------



## Kathelm

I just signed up for a Book Discovery Day for Klondaeg, ASIN B0084PAWYW


----------



## The Bass Bagwhan

Hi Harvey, are you allowed to tell me here when your next Book Discovery slots are available? (or does it need to be a PM?). Trying to plan ahead!

Cheers, Graeme.


----------



## KBoards Admin

No problem -- orders received now for Book Discovery promotions are landing on May 13th. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Stacey Morris

This sounds like a great opportunity Harvey - Thanks!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Harvey, 
I have signed up for Book Discovery for my thriller, KILLING PEOPLE. If you have any questions, please advise. Thank you for this promo.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You have a confirmation email in your inbox.


----------



## bberntson

I just bought a Book Discovery ad for a free promo coming up, but I'm thinking I should've done the Bargain promo for 5 dollars more.  Is there a way I can change that?


----------



## KBoards Admin

bberntson said:


> I just bought a Book Discovery ad for a free promo coming up, but I'm thinking I should've done the Bargain promo for 5 dollars more. Is there a way I can change that?


Yes, we can make that change. I'll PM you.


----------



## Kee

I'm new to this area. I have a new novel length cozy mystery dropping by the end of April. No reviews.. How do I start?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Book Discovery promotions are the only promo opportunity we have that don't require reviews -- so you could start there!


----------



## Kee

Wonderful, how soon do I need to let you know to get in ?  The editor has my book right now until maybe first week in May?


----------



## KBoards Admin

tbl said:


> Wonderful, how soon do I need to let you know to get in ? The editor has my book right now until maybe first week in May?


Bookings received today are being scheduled for May 20th. We are usually about a month out on bookings.

(The links to reserve a spot are in the yellow box at the bottom of any KBoards page.)


----------



## Kee

I don't have links yet or ASIN... Can I pre-order for May and send you info once I get it?  I will need to get 10 friends for reviews also. ;-) 

How to sign up: Fill out the form below, with the ASIN for your book. You'll receive an e-mail confirmation to your PayPal e-mail address. 

Requirements: 
•	• Fewer than ten reviews on Amazon *or* an Amazon ranking of higher than 100,000.


----------



## KBoards Admin

tbl said:


> I don't have links yet or ASIN... Can I pre-order for May and send you info once I get it? I will need to get 10 friends for reviews also. ;-)
> 
> How to sign up: Fill out the form below, with the ASIN for your book. You'll receive an e-mail confirmation to your PayPal e-mail address.
> 
> Requirements:
> -	- Fewer than ten reviews on Amazon *or* an Amazon ranking of higher than 100,000.


Yes, just put "TBD" for ASIN.

Note that you don't need reviews to get a Book Discovery ad... it's designed for newly-published or overlooked books.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

Would like a 'book discovery' for my latest. Thanks!


----------



## lynkay

I just ordered the Bargain Book promo for Interred. Thank you!


----------



## KylieMae

I just ordered the Bargain Book promo for Kylie Gilmore's contemporary romance Daisy Does It All. Thanks!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Just signed up for a Bargain Book Promo. How soon will I know when it'll run?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Just signed up for a Bargain Book Promo. How soon will I know when it'll run?


Our confirmation page says 48 hours, but we generally respond with a confirmation email within 24 hours. You'll get your confirmation tonight... thanks for signing up!


----------



## Robert Friedrich

I have signed up yesterday for the Spotlight Book promo for Seed of Evil: An Ancient Evil Rises - time to take the world by storm


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, you'll get your confirmation email within the next hour!


----------



## Pete_Ross

Hi Harvey, I just signed up for a book discovery for my first one, "Stepping Out".


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You'll get a confirmation email shortly!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Hey Harvey, is there a particular day of the week, or time of the month that a book at $3.99 will do better in "Bargain Books"? My promo yesterday had no affect on sales.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Hey Harvey, is there a particular day of the week, or time of the month that a book at $3.99 will do better in "Bargain Books"? My promo yesterday had no affect on sales.


$3.99 is a tough price point for that promotion. (We do allow books up to $4.99... but lately most of our bargain books have been $0.99 or free.)

I'll PM you with some ideas.


----------



## GS Jennsen

Thanks very much for the Spotlight today! http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2014/05/starshine-by-g-s-jennsen.html


----------



## Philip Gibson

I am about to publish my next book in the Hashtag Histories series (#Houston70) discounted to $0.99 for two weeks. It will not have any reviews. What would be the best Kboards promotion to sign up for?

The last one (on a book with reviews) did pretty well for me.

Philip


----------



## KBoards Admin

For a book without reviews, the best option is the Book Discovery promotion, which is geared towards newly-publishd books.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Tony_A20

Hello,

Just signed up for Discovery-Promo for two new books for writers and indie publishers. Idea to E-book the easy way. Look for "Story Craft" and "How To Build a DIY E-Book" on Amazon. Reviews on Amazon.co.uk.

Looking forward to discovering how effective the Discovery-Promo is in reaching readers.

Tony


----------



## Philip Gibson

I have a book discovery promo scheduled for June 13 for my new release: #Houston70.

Hopefully, if you have to truncate my book description to fit your character limit, it will remain coherent.

Thanks.

Philip


----------



## KBoards Admin

Philip Gibson said:


> I have a book discovery promo scheduled for June 13 for my new release: #Houston70.
> 
> Hopefully, if you have to truncate my book description to fit your character limit, it will remain coherent.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philip


Thanks! Here's how your description will look:


#Houston70: The Miracle Journey of Apollo 13 (Hashtag Histories), by Philip GibsonWhat if there had been social media during the Apollo 13 Moon mission?

This is not a book in the usual book format. It is the story of the incredible Apollo 13 mission in 1970 told as if in real time in the form of imaginary social media posts written by the main participants and observers. The narrative is based on astronaut accounts, NASA transcripts of the astronauts' conversations with Mission Control and live broadcasts of the major U.S. TV networks covering the unfolding drama hour by hour.

There is a list of major sources at the back of the book.

Apollo 13 was a mission that gripped the entire nation and the world. It would test the courage, endurance and ingenuity, not just of three astrona...



Tony_A20 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just signed up for Discovery-Promo for two new books for writers and indie publishers. Idea to E-book the easy way. Look for "Story Craft" and "How To Build a DIY E-Book" on Amazon. Reviews on Amazon.co.uk.
> 
> Looking forward to discovering how effective the Discovery-Promo is in reaching readers.
> 
> Tony


Thank you! You have confirmation emails in your inbox.


----------



## Philip Gibson

Harvey said:


> Thanks! Here's how your description will look:
> 
> 
> #Houston70: The Miracle Journey of Apollo 13 (Hashtag Histories), by Philip GibsonWhat if there had been social media during the Apollo 13 Moon mission?
> 
> This is not a book in the usual book format. It is the story of the incredible Apollo 13 mission in 1970 told as if in real time in the form of imaginary social media posts written by the main participants and observers. The narrative is based on astronaut accounts, NASA transcripts of the astronauts' conversations with Mission Control and live broadcasts of the major U.S. TV networks covering the unfolding drama hour by hour.
> 
> There is a list of major sources at the back of the book.
> 
> Apollo 13 was a mission that gripped the entire nation and the world. It would test the courage, endurance and ingenuity, not just of three astrona...


That's fine. Thanks for the quick response.

Philip


----------



## psolares

Hi Harvey,

I was wondering if my novella "The 6th of November" could be a good fit for a "Featured Book" banner. Is $3.99/kindle a good deal?

Best

P


----------



## KBoards Admin

psolares said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> I was wondering if my novella "The 6th of November" could be a good fit for a "Featured Book" banner. Is $3.99/kindle a good deal?
> 
> Best
> 
> P


The Featured Book promotion displays the price quite prominently, so it is better to have a free or $0.99 book... and particularly so if it's a novella. Thank you for your interest!


----------



## psolares

Thanks Harvey, when could I place my ad?

Best

P


----------



## KBoards Admin

psolares said:


> Thanks Harvey, when could I place my ad?
> 
> Best
> 
> P


At this time we have openings June 13th and later.


----------



## psolares

Cool, I will contact you when I'm ready.

By the way, today's link does not work.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks - we heard this morning from the author that the book was not available, so we swapped it out for another of his books.


----------



## alex1899

i just bought 3 ads for my book making it through life i am expecting great results.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, you'll get your confirmation emails shortly!


----------



## sstermer

Has anyone tried For Beginners, LCC out of Texas?  If so, what has been your experience? Thanks,,Scott


----------



## KingSweden

How would you (or the board) recommend advertising if so far I have only published three books out of a forthcoming seven-book series? I don't think a series feature or box set feature would be appropriate, but I've never done this before so I'm not sure.

Great feature by the way, Kboards is such a tremendous resource.

Henrik


----------



## KingSweden

I've bought a bargain book ad to start. I'm excited to get my confirmation!  

Henrik


----------



## Stephen M Holak

Just signed up my epic / contemp fantasy Novel, "The Winds of Heaven and Earth" for the Book discovery.

Looking forward to selling (channels Dr. Evil) one _billion_ copies.

Regards
Steve


----------



## KingSweden

So I bought a bargain book on June 11th, and I haven't seen any confirmation email yet. I was just curious if the request had processed (I always have issues with PayPal when I try to pay my cover artist, I suspect that's the case here now as well).

Henrik


----------



## alex1899

mind me asking how my book ad will be described?


----------



## hyh

Hi Harvey - just let you know that I've just paid for a Bargain Book Promo 
ASIN: B00L21RV58

I hope the dates will be available!  

Thank you,
Hsin-Yi


----------



## Alm Hlgh

I just signed up for one of the promotionals.  It's not set to go until July 18th.  If I like the results I will sign up for more.  But I must say the prices are affordable and it does help us struggling self-publishers.


----------



## James Musgrave

Thanks for the offers, Harvey.  I've booked most of your promotions, and I expect there will be some awesome results.  Keep up the great work, my man!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Hi Harvey.  Where can I find a list of the promotions that KB offers as well as prices? -

7/9  never mind - I found the info and just responded with payment for a Bargain book for Operation Neurosurgeon. ASIN B003ZUY5QW

Hope to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## Cactus Lady

I have a book discovery promotion scheduled for July 15th, but I noticed you haven't done one since June 27. And I noticed that the last few Book Discovery posts don't seem to have been posted to Facebook? Are you still doing those?


----------



## cblewgolf

Just signed up for the BD promo.  
Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## 21stcenturyinfo

Thanks Harvey! Great joining here!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Just placed a request for Thursday, the 31st, Harvey. Meant to do it last week, but forgot. Let me know if you can't fit me in on that day.


----------



## dmrus

Just paid for Book Discovery promo. Let me know when it run.


----------



## Andyroo

Just paid for a Spotlight promo for B00MAGGFCE. Thanks!


----------



## Eileen Goudge

Wow, talk about a bargain! What a great way to promote indie books.  I plan to sign up for at least one of your promotions when my new release is out.


----------



## Jo West

Just purchased the *Book Discovery *for Coincidental Identity, asin = B00LUBMI1C. Looking forward to seeing the resulting ad. Can I assume that it will be put in either tomorrow (Tuesday) or Friday? Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Jo -- you have a confirmation email in your inbox. (Orders being received today for Book Discovery are landing on Aug 15th.) Thanks for your order!


----------



## cblewgolf

I may have to try a different promo.  I had the book discovery promo yesterday and it yielded 0 sales.


----------



## Tirgearr

Just paid for Bargain Book promo for  Rhythm of My Heart ASIN- B008LV27VK. Looking forward to weeing the promotion.


----------



## AA.A

Book Discovery Done  The Gardener of Baghdad. B00M91LJGW


----------



## Christine Tate

I just signed up for the $15 promotion.  This is my first attempt at any form of paid advertising and I'm excited to see how it goes!  Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## AndrewPMayer

Just signed up for Asin: B00KHHPJSE


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you -- you each have confirmation emails in your inbox.


----------



## Doobie_Shemer

Signed up, on August 15, for: $20 Bargain Book promo.
As requested, I post here.
Thanks,
~ Doobie Shemer


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you -- confirmation email will be coming shortly!


----------



## dmdaye

Fantastic idea!! I'm going there now


----------



## Philip Gibson

Hi Harvey,

Do you do a special Saturday promotion for new books that I had once, or am I mixing you up with someone else?

Anyway, which promotion would you recommend for a book launching on 25 September that is part of a (non-sequential) series?

The series is 'Hashtag Histories'.


Philip


----------



## KBoards Admin

Philip Gibson said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> Do you do a special Saturday promotion for new books that I had once, or am I mixing you up with someone else?
> 
> Anyway, which promotion would you recommend for a book launching on 25 September that is part of a (non-sequential) series?
> 
> The series is 'Hashtag Histories'.
> 
> Philip


I would recommend the Series Spotlight, and in that promotion we could focus on the newly-launched book, while also providing information about the whole series -- e.g. links to the other books, links to sign-up to your mailing list, etc.

There's an example (and a sign-up form) at this link:
http://kboards.com/book-series-promo


----------



## Philip Gibson

Harvey said:


> I would recommend the Series Spotlight, and in that promotion we could focus on the newly-launched book, while also providing information about the whole series -- e.g. links to the other books, links to sign-up to your mailing list, etc.
> 
> There's an example (and a sign-up form) at this link:
> http://kboards.com/book-series-promo


Thanks Harvey. I've signed up. ASIN for the new book in Sept. is B00MV571OA

The other books are in my signature. Please don't include the box set.

Philip


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You'll get a confirmation email shortly, with a short questionnaire that we'll use to prepare the promotional copy. - Harvey


----------



## aleah.barley

Hi, I bought a discovery promo the other day and still haven't been told when it's going to run.
Aleah Barley
Dead Sexy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Any orders made since Thursday will receive their confirmation orders today. Thanks for ordering!


----------



## Christine Tate

First promo went so well in August that I'm back for a second promo in September for the book I just published (Group Hug Holidays).  Just signed up!  Looking forward to getting my September date assignment.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Christine Tate said:


> First promo went so well in August that I'm back for a second promo in September for the book I just published (Group Hug Holidays). Just signed up! Looking forward to getting my September date assignment.


Thank you! Working through orders right now, so you will get your confirmation in the next couple of hours.


----------



## AA.A

My book was scheduled for the 2nd, and you didn't include it. I really don't know what to say!
Sent you two emails, and no reply back, My promotion will finish in two days!!!! Not to mention I didn't have anything else planned for the 2nd.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ahmad_Ardalan said:


> My book was scheduled for the 2nd, and you didn't include it. I really don't know what to say!
> Sent you two emails, and no reply back, My promotion will finish in two days!!!! Not to mention I didn't have anything else planned for the 2nd.


It did indeed run, on schedule at 4pm Pacific time -- as indicated in our sign-up page and our confirmation email. Let me know if you received those emails!


----------



## AA.A

Just found your email at the Junk box. All the other emails were coming direct to my inbox, this one went there.
Don't you send emails about new discovery books? or just put it on the blog? I am saying this because, I saw no effect on sales compared to the normal days.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Ahmad_Ardalan said:


> Just found your email at the Junk box. All the other emails were coming direct to my inbox, this one went there.
> Don't you send emails about new discovery books? or just put it on the blog? I am saying this because, I saw no effect on sales compared to the normal days.


Yes, Book Discovery promotions at the $15 level go the blog, Facebook, Twitter, and the following day's email newsletter. More info is here at the sign-up page:
http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

My audiobook promo for today didn't run I think, unless I missed it? When does it normally appear because its 9:30pm here in olde England


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mark E. Cooper said:


> My audiobook promo for today didn't run I think, unless I missed it? When does it normally appear because its 9:30pm here in olde England


It went up a few minutes late, but is live now, Mark! Here's the link:

http://kboards.blogspot.com/2014/09/audiobook-spotlight-hard-duty-merkiaari.html


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Harvey said:


> It went up a few minutes late, but is live now, Mark! Here's the link:
> 
> http://kboards.blogspot.com/2014/09/audiobook-spotlight-hard-duty-merkiaari.html


Thanks! I'm going to pimp it all over now then


----------



## KBoards Admin

Cool! I must say, I've heard some good narrators in these audiobook posts, and yours is a particularly good one!


----------



## Simon Denman

Looks good. 
I see all the links and pricing are US though. 
What about visitors from other parts of the world? Or do they just need to search for each book separately in their local Amazon store?
Thanks
Simon.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Simon Denman said:


> Looks good.
> I see all the links and pricing are US though.
> What about visitors from other parts of the world? Or do they just need to search for each book separately in their local Amazon store?
> Thanks
> Simon.


Actually we are one of the few sites that provides worldwide links, at least in some of our promotions. In our Bargain Book posts, Spotlight posts, and Book Discovery posts, we provide worldwide flags that take our international viewers right to that book in their local Amazon site.


----------



## Simon Denman

Even better - thanks for the clarification. 
Refreshing to see we're not the only one


----------



## rweir

Signed up to "Promote your bargain book with KBoards" three days ago and I've not seen a confirmation email. I was charged on my Paypal account. Can you let me know when it will run? Book name is Tracking A Shadow. Author name R Weir. thanks for the help..


----------



## KBoards Admin

rweir said:


> Signed up to "Promote your bargain book with KBoards" three days ago and I've not seen a confirmation email. I was charged on my Paypal account. Can you let me know when it will run? Book name is Tracking A Shadow. Author name R Weir. thanks for the help..


Yes, we have you booked for September 29th. We sent a confirmation email to your PayPal account on the day of payment; it was a gmail account - but a different one than the one you use on KBoards. Let me know if you need that re-sent to you, or if you can find that email in your PayPal email account.

Thanks for ordering!


----------



## rweir

Harvey said:


> Yes, we have you booked for September 29th. We sent a confirmation email to your PayPal account on the day of payment; it was a gmail account - but a different one than the one you use on KBoards. Let me know if you need that re-sent to you, or if you can find that email in your PayPal email account.
> 
> Thanks for ordering!
> 
> OK I found it. Not sure how I missed. Thanks so much...


----------



## 72117

Just paid for a Bargain ad for B00NF0LNFI. Thanks so much!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Melissa -- you'll get a confirmation email shortly!


----------



## donna callea

Hi Harvey,
What time does the Discovery promo begin.  Mine is slated for today, but haven't seen it yet.  Just wondering.  Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

It starts at 4pm Pacific time. I hope it provides good exposure for your book!


----------



## donna callea

Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## mikeycampling

This is great. I've just discovered kboards and I'm looking forward to pitching in. I've just ordered a book discovery ad and it's nice to know that paying for an ad is also helping kboards so that we can all help each other.
Cool.


----------



## dvking

Hi, I've purchased a bargain promo spot for $20 to run on Monday, October 13th. The book is Traceless, by Joanne Clancy (ASIN: B00IMM9PHC). I'd just like to clarify that the price will be $0.99 until Thursday; I don't think I made that clear previously. Thank you


----------



## KBoards Admin

dvking said:


> Hi, I've purchased a bargain promo spot for $20 to run on Monday, October 13th. The book is Traceless, by Joanne Clancy (ASIN: B00IMM9PHC). I'd just like to clarify that the price will be $0.99 until Thursday; I don't think I made that clear previously. Thank you


Thank you! You should have a confirmation email in your inbox. That's good to know about the reduced price.


----------



## vkloss

Hiya,

Quick question: I ordered a 'bargain book' for the 18th of Oct for my book, Royal Institute of Magic (ASIN: B00N47UT2A). Could you confirm that this has happened? Or that it's scheduled to happen today? Because I saw a post that didn't include mine.

Thank you!

-Victor Kloss


----------



## vkloss

Never mind, I see it now, thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Glad you found it! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Jena H

Hi, is there any sense that certain genres do better with these promos than others?  I don't write standard romance or SF/F, so I wondered how effective these promos would be for, say, MG/YA or caper stories.


----------



## KBoards Admin

We see the best results from the following genres: romance, mystery/thriller, chick-lit. Next in line would be Sci-Fi/fantasy, horror, and YA. Middle Grade and children's books have seen less traction.


----------



## Jena H

Thanks for the info, Harvey.


----------



## KJacobs

Thanks, Harvey! I sent in a request for a bargains promo for this week on _Flirting With Fire_. Looking forward to my first promo with kboards!
KJ


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Harvey, I just paid for a banner ad, but forgot to put the date in. Can you see that it runs on 11/15 for me?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Harvey, I just paid for a banner ad, but forgot to put the date in. Can you see that it runs on 11/15 for me?


Thank you, Wayne. Unfortunately, we're booked on that day. We have an opening on Nov 20, 24, and 25. Then again on Dec 8.

Will any of those work? Or, let me know if you would like a refund. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

How about a Featured Book ad on 11/15? Keep the change. I have a BookBub ad scheduled for 11/16.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wayne Stinnett said:


> How about a Featured Book ad on 11/15? Keep the change. I have a BookBub ad scheduled for 11/16.


Yes, can do -- and I'll credit you with a banner ad day on some future date of your choosing. Thanks. Confirmation email coming.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Morgan Jameson

Harvey, I paid for a discovery ad for 'House of Apache Fires' last night, but never got verification via email, nor did I see how I schedule it. I'm new to this - a little confused. I also put it in Thrillers and adventure, but it only shows up in the war category. What am I doing wrong?

ETA: I just took it out of Military / War and put it in Historical Mystery instead. (It's also in Adventure / Thrillers. Hard to quantify.) I see the charge on Paypal but not on my bank statement. I double checked the ASIN - pretty sure it's right.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Morgan Jameson said:


> Harvey, I paid for a discovery ad for 'House of Apache Fires' last night, but never got verification via email, nor did I see how I schedule it. I'm new to this - a little confused. I also put it in Thrillers and adventure, but it only shows up in the war category. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ETA: I just took it out of Military / War and put it in Historical Mystery instead. (It's also in Adventure / Thrillers. Hard to quantify.) I see the charge on Paypal but not on my bank statement. I double checked the ASIN - pretty sure it's right.


Hi, thanks for your order! We sent a confirmation a few minutes after receiving it, to the email inbox associated with your PayPal account. That's an "npgcable.com" email address. We scheduled it for November 11th, but there's information in that email on how to re-schedule that if you wish. Let me know if you need that sent to a different email address. Thanks!


----------



## Morgan Jameson

Harvey said:


> Hi, thanks for your order! We sent a confirmation a few minutes after receiving it, to the email inbox associated with your PayPal account. That's an "npgcable.com" email address. We scheduled it for November 11th, but there's information in that email on how to re-schedule that if you wish. Let me know if you need that sent to a different email address. Thanks!


Yes - I don't get email at that address anymore. Please send confirmation to: morganjameson6 AT hotmail.com - Thanks Harvey. It's a pain changing Paypal addys...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Okay, I forwarded that email to your other email address.


----------



## Morgan Jameson

Okay. It's Nov. 11th - how do I see the Discovery page to see my promo? OOPS - Just looked at the confirmation - it says it'll come out about 4pm Pacific. My bad Harvey - no need to respond. Thanks.


----------



## AllieB

Paid $50 for a Boxed Set ad that ran on November 12. Zero corresponding sales


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi, Allie, 
  We didn't get a reply to our email requests for information to set up your ad. (We sent those requests to your PayPal email account.) So we set the ad up as best we could with the information we had.
  I've sent you a refund and a PM about it.
-Harvey


----------



## AllieB

Hi Harvey, Appreciate it - and I wasn't disappointed with the ad layout (though I'm not sure why I never received any email requests for info). Just not sure why the ad yielded no sales.

Allie


----------



## KBoards Admin

AllieB said:


> Hi Harvey, Appreciate it - and I wasn't disappointed with the ad layout (though I'm not sure why I never received any email requests for info). Just not sure why the ad yielded no sales.
> 
> Allie


I'll PM you with the email address that we used.


----------



## Allyson J.

Just paid for a discovery promo for A LOVE THAT NEVER TIRES B00OECC9VS

Thanks very much!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Allyson! You'll receive a confirmation email shortly.


----------



## ChrisWard

Hi, I recently ordered a $50 promo (November 22nd). I promptly went and forgot about it (!) so what should I do next?

Thanks,

Chris

Edited - I just saw your email (I hardly ever check my paypal email eh...), so I'll send you the information. If it's too late any date will be fine. I recently reverted the book to paid (I'm planning to move it from Smash over to to D2D) and it's currently $1 on US and 1 pound on UK.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ChrisWard said:


> Hi, I recently ordered a $50 promo (November 22nd). I promptly went and forgot about it (!) so what should I do next?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris
> 
> Edited - I just saw your email (I hardly ever check my paypal email eh...), so I'll send you the information. If it's too late any date will be fine. I recently reverted the book to paid (I'm planning to move it from Smash over to to D2D) and it's currently $1 on US and 1 pound on UK.


Thank you! No problem, with your email we have everything we need for the promotion. Thank you for the updated pricing info. - Harvey


----------



## Rob Moore

Hi Harvey,

Just checking to make sure I went through the proper steps, and paid correctly, for "A Christmas Wish" to be featured on this board later this week.

Thank you,

Robert F Moore  (Rob)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Robert! Yes, we received your order last night and you'll get a confirmation email shortly.


----------



## pdhehir

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00H7EHJOM/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1417647727&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165
Hi I am a Poet from Birmingham and my first collection has been published 

Please see what you think and let me know:

Link Above...


----------



## JDHallowell

Thanks for the prompt confirmation about the Bargain Book promo for Dragon Fate!  The 12/25 slot is fine.

J.D.


----------



## Bonnie Dee

Just paid for a discovery promo for Blind Passion. Soonest date possible. Book released today. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QGZDIPM
Thanks ! Bonnie dee


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Bonnie -- confirmation email coming shortly!


----------



## Antara Mann

Is there "money back guarantee"?


----------



## KBoards Admin

There are no guarantees in advertising... but if it doesn't meet your expectations, PM me and we'll work it out to your satisfaction.


----------



## libbyfh

Just signed up and paid for a $20 FB Bargain Promo sometime from Jan 25-Jan 29 for AN IMAGE OF DEATH. Hope you got all the information. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Libby! Confirmation email coming shortly.


----------



## pmac

I just signed up for Book Promo. Trying to get a new mystery series off the ground and need some reviews!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, you'll receive a confirmation email in the next hour or so!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Adam Croft said:


> How long does it usually take to hear back after buying a promo slot? I bought one yesterday morning but haven't heard anything yet so just wondering if it's reached you.


Thanks for your ad order! In almost all cases we reply within 24 hours, and in all cases within the 48 hours that our confirmation page indicates. We're processing yesterday's now, so you'll receive a confirmation email shortly. Thank you!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Harvey, how does one subscribe to your newsletter for recommendations? At what time of day do you email the newsletter? How do I get a book in the newsletter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Harvey, how does one subscribe to your newsletter for recommendations? At what time of day do you email the newsletter? How do I get a book in the newsletter?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can subscribe through the newsletter link in the top right of our headers. The newsletter goes out each weekday, mid-morning Pacific time. Each of our blog promotions goes in the newsletter: Spotlight, Bargain Book, and Book Discovery promotion; those are listed at the bottom of any KBoards page in the yellow box.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Hey, Harvey. I'm thinking of running a Spotlight Ad, but need a specific date. Can you check and see if 3/17 is available? If not what options do you have for that date?


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Hi Harvey. Just completed payment for a bargain promo for _Peace Warrior_. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Hey, Harvey. I'm thinking of running a Spotlight Ad, but need a specific date. Can you check and see if 3/17 is available? If not what options do you have for that date?


It is open, and I'll hold that date for you -- thanks!


----------



## Holly Bush

Hello Harvey! I just sent $40 via PayPal for a Banner ad. Will I get a notice what day it will run? Thank you!


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Harvey said:


> It is open, and I'll hold that date for you -- thanks!


Submitting momentarily. Thanks, man.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Holly Bush said:


> Hello Harvey! I just sent $40 via PayPal for a Banner ad. Will I get a notice what day it will run? Thank you!


Thank you, Holly! You should have a confirmation email in your inbox.


----------



## AshK

How far ahead are you booking? I'm thinking... June.


----------



## KBoards Admin

We are booking now for mid-April for Spotlight promos (Book, Series, Box Set, Audiobook). 

Bargain Book and Book Discovery are booking for late March.

Forum promotions (banner ads and Featured Book promotions) are booking for late April.

(All promo options can be found in the yellow box at the bottom of any KBoards page.)

Thank you for your interest!


----------



## missypyxi

Hello! I just signed my title up for Book Discovery. Waiting for my email now. Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks! You have a confirmation email in your inbox.


----------



## Sandy Appleyard

I just signed up to post my $0.99 bargain deal on my latest release *The Wheels of Change* for discount period today through May 1. My fingers are crossed


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks! You'll receive a confirmation email shortly.


----------



## Nancy Chase

Hi Harvey, 

I have a question.  A few days ago (April 20), I ordered a Bargain book Kboards promotion for my book The Seventh Magpie and it was approved for May 1.  

I want to check that you received my payment.  Our bank was purchased by another bank this week and it screwed up our accounts.  When we talked to the bank in person, they said that your payment was pending and they would put it through.  But this morning I got a message from Paypal saying your payment was declined.

Can you please confirm whether you did or didn't receive payment from me?  If you didn't, let me know and I'll send it again from the new bank account. 

Thanks!

--Nancy Chase


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi, Nancy, 
  That payment did come through successfully. Thanks for checking on it!


----------



## Nancy Chase

Excellent.  Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Robin Lake

Dear Harvey, do you know where on KBoards we can just post notice of free promotion days on Kindle? Mine are this Thurs-Fr-Sat, just looking for the right place to let folks know. Thanks!
p.s. looks like you are in Bellingham- cool! I'm in Seattle. Except in Alaska this week - Robin


----------



## KBoards Admin

Robin Lake said:


> Dear Harvey, do you know where on KBoards we can just post notice of free promotion days on Kindle? Mine are this Thurs-Fr-Sat, just looking for the right place to let folks know. Thanks!
> p.s. looks like you are in Bellingham- cool! I'm in Seattle. Except in Alaska this week - Robin


Hi, Robin, 
Hope you're having as bright a day in Seattle as we are today in Bellingham! Other than our paid promotions, we only allow self-promo in one place: the Book Bazaar. In that board, you're allowed to have a thread about your book, and post up to once/week about it. 
-Harvey


----------



## Entlover

Hello,
Per the instructions, I'm letting you know that I signed up for the Bargain Book promotions for my first 2 books, Get on Board Little Children (on sale Aug 8 - 14th) and Come on Home Children (on sale Aug 13 thru 19th).
Also I signed up for the Book Discovery promo for book number 3, City of Hidden Children, but I forgot to insert the dates it will be on sale for 0.99: August 17th thru 23rd.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You'll receive confirmation emails shortly.


----------



## maxxkilbourne

Looks good! Will definitely try one of these very soon.


----------



## WDProsapio

Hi Harvey,

I've placed two orders but haven't received an email yet. I did send an email following the order. I was hoping to run early next week, but am flexible. Am I supposed to post here or email?

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Winter, 

Harvey's been on vacation this week in an area with little connectivity, but he'll be back in a day or so and I'm sure he'll catch up!  Thanks for your patience.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Winter, and thank you, Betsy -- I'm working through the backlog and all confirmations will be out this evening. Many thanks for the ad orders!


----------



## Lynn Kellan

Hi! I purchased a book promo spot for Clear as Glass, on sale for $0.99 from July 31, 2015 - August 14, 2015.

Clear as Glass is the winner of 5 Romance Writer of America chapter contests and a finalist in the 2015 Book Buyers Best contest. The last thing Mitchell Blake needs is another hot-shot consultant to "save" his glassblowing factory, but this one is different. She is hiding something. If he can unearth Jaye's secrets, he might have good reason to fire her...or keep her forever. Loving her can save him. Loving him can ruin her. Sometimes, nothing is as CLEAR AS GLASS.

Amazon: http://amzn.to/1vIUEsZ

Lynn Kellan
Contemporary romance about strong men who have a weakness for smart women.
For love. For funny. For ever.
http://LynnKellan.com


----------



## Tommy Muncie

Hi Harvey,

It's Saturday night and I thought I'd gamble a little promo money...just bought the Discovery promotion for Shadow's Talent, link in my signature but just to make things easy: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L9K64UA

One question: if I try the bargain books promotion, I have to have 3 reviews on Amazon according to the link I clicked on. I have 2 on .com at the moment but 4 on .co.uk (the curse of being a Brit and giving free copies to people I meet in bars!) Do the .co.uk reviews count?

-Tommy.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, that works -- thanks for asking, and thank you for the ad order!


----------



## Elizabeth Beckett

Hi KBoards,

I am feeling a bit lost and confused   but have a question about a book Giveaway I am doing on Amazon.
Is it permissible to post a Giveaway on KBoards, is that standard practice?
Secondly, am I able to use KBoards (I don't mind paying) as a platform to use social media to give a shout-out.
I don't use social media at all and the other promo options don't seem to fit with a new book Giveaway with no reviews.
Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin

Elizabeth Beckett said:


> Hi KBoards,
> 
> I am feeling a bit lost and confused  but have a question about a book Giveaway I am doing on Amazon.
> Is it permissible to post a Giveaway on KBoards, is that standard practice?
> Secondly, am I able to use KBoards (I don't mind paying) as a platform to use social media to give a shout-out.
> I don't use social media at all and the other promo options don't seem to fit with a new book Giveaway with no reviews.
> Thanks


Thank you for asking.

You can announce your book giveaway in the Book Bazaar, and you may also note it in your forum signature.

The best promo option for a book with no reviews is our Book Discovery promotion, which includes social media (Facebook, Twitter, and email newsletter). You'll find a link for that in the yellow box at the bottom of any KBoards page.

Good luck!


----------



## Elizabeth Beckett

Thanks Harvey


----------



## Mac

Hello Harvey,

I just paid for a Book Discovery but didn't receive an email. Does it take some time? I'm new to this type of promotion so I was just inquiring. Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mac said:


> Hello Harvey,
> 
> I just paid for a Book Discovery but didn't receive an email. Does it take some time? I'm new to this type of promotion so I was just inquiring. Thanks.


You'll receive a confirmation email sent to your PayPal email address, usually within 24 hours. Thank you for the ad order!


----------



## Mac

Harvey, I am sorry to be such a pain but it's been 24 hours + and I was wondering if my material got through or do I need to order again? The reason I ask is I never received a confirmation email. Thanks for the help.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Mac said:


> Harvey, I am sorry to be such a pain but it's been 24 hours + and I was wondering if my material got through or do I need to order again? The reason I ask is I never received a confirmation email. Thanks for the help.


You now have a confirmation email in your inbox. Sorry, we had a bit of a backlog of orders to work through.


----------



## Bbates024

Weird looks like there was no tweet yesterday about the book discover deal, unless the tweet comes from somewhere besides the Kboards page....


----------



## JRTomlin

Hi, Harvey, I think I should have heard from you about an order for a book discovery promo for The Templar's Cross. Could you drop me a line if this somehow got lost in the shuffle? Thanks.


----------



## JRTomlin

Harvey, I double checked to be sure the Paypal payment for the Discovery promo went through and it did, but I still haven't heard from you. Could you drop me a line either by email or DM please? Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi, so sorry for the delay-- we're working through a backlog of orders now! I'll have your confirmation out by end day. Thank you for ordering!


----------



## JRTomlin

Got it. No worries and thanks.


----------



## Mac

I have a book spotlight coming up on the 25th. Is there anything I need to provide for you. Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hi, you should have received a confirmation email, sent to your PayPal email address. Let us know if you don't have receipt of that -- thanks!


----------



## Mac

Thank you I do have it. I didn't know if anything else was needed. Looking forward to it.


----------



## farrago

I tried to take advantage of the audible spotlight, put the paypal button did not include an invoice. it just took me to Paypal to sign in. 
What am I missing?
Thanks.


----------



## Skyla

A spotlight would be great!  I'll be setting mine up soon!


----------



## dwcollins

My book went out in the Book Discovery Promo newsletter today. I'll post my results later.


----------



## blancheking

What's included in the book discovery promo? new books by members?


----------



## Jane J. Henri

Hi. Is there any other way to ask questions about my promotions? I had a book discovery promo that came out Oct. 16. ASIN: B00XXMFZKW  Your Twitter account apparently is still down, and it looks like you didn't send out email newsletters with my book featured with the other five. I was counting on the emails to promote my book. Putting it on Facebook and on your blog is all I got. What happened, please? Is that all I get?


----------



## cjglos

Jane J. Henri said:


> Hi. Is there any other way to ask questions about my promotions? I had a book discovery promo that came out Oct. 16. ASIN: B00XXMFZKW Your Twitter account apparently is still down, and it looks like you didn't send out email newsletters with my book featured with the other five. I was counting on the emails to promote my book. Putting it on Facebook and on your blog is all I got. What happened, please? Is that all I get?


Hi
I think I may have been featured in the same promo. Despite being in a premium position - first on the list - I got no KOLLs and only 1 paid sale earning me 35p for a $15 dollar spend. I was disappointed but thought it must be down to either:
1. The book cover wasn't good enough
2. The blurb wasn't enticing enough
3. It was the genre
And finally - although I didn't want to admit this:
4. The book just wasn't good enough.

I would like to hear from other authors who have been featured in Book Discovery to see what their experience has been.
My main reason for doing it was to get book reviews but so far I haven't had any of those either despite my 'campaign' starting on 21 September.
Is it too early for reviews?


----------



## robercowan

Hi, I haven't received an email confirmation for my promo (Daydreams and Devils). If you could check it out that would be great. Cheers.


----------



## O. N. Stefan

I'd like to know how are you fairing with the Facebook ban on promos over 15 books before I commit?


----------



## cjglos

olga said:


> I'd like to know how are you fairing with the Facebook ban on promos over 15 books before I commit?


What FB ban?


----------



## conireeder

Hi Harvey, 
I signed up for your "Book Discovery"....

Yay!

Conrad Reeder
www.conradreeder.com


----------



## mahlaetan

I am not sure how to contact anyone since there is no contact given.  My problem is that I submitted payment and then that was it.  There was no confirmation email or any date to schedule like the promo said.  Can someone please contact me and tell if I did something wrong and how I can fix it?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SJCress

I signed up for the "Featured Book" promo yesterday for my new novel _Gilded Shadows_ & have not received a confirmation email. I know the payment went through because I checked my bank account. I'm assuming it's just due to the holidays but still...I'm a worrier.

Thanks!


----------



## klbrady27

I would love to take advantage of the Box Set promo but our box set is all new sweet romance novels and is in pre-order stage. We have more than enough reviews on Goodreads (because amazon doesn't allow reviews yet), but not on amazon. Could we still use the promo?


----------



## jazzywaltz

I signed up for the spotlight promo but I noticed there wasn't a section to fill out regarding what day I wanted to be featured. Is that something I submit after I receive the confirmation email?


----------



## CarmenShea

Judging by some of the more recent comments, it sounds like there's no point using this service.

All I can see are comments about not receiving confirmation emails/poor promo/little-to-no-sales generated as a result of whatever promo did occur.

Does anyone ever actually hear back from them? :/


----------



## JB Rowley

I booked a KBoards Bargain Book Promo and a Kboards Spotlight promo for _Murder in Murloo_ (ASIN B00TVN7KJG) a couple of days ago. I have not received a confirmation email for either promo although I have received the PayPal receipts. Could someone on KBoards administration help me with this, please. ( Submitting my query here seems a bit weird to me but that's what it says in the KBoard Book Promos FAQ.)


----------



## DSwenson

Hi,

I just purchased a Spotlight Book promo, but I didn't see any place to enter instructions. I'd like to have my promotion run on or close to July 23. Please let me know if that date is available.

thanks,  Dan


----------



## MJ Stark

I'm curious how effective this service is now that Facebook has changed their algorithms (again)?

Not sure if they've changed up how they do their promos - so the following is JUST in regards to the Facebook post paid promotions.

I run a few decently sized Facebook pages, and the reach is so terrible these days. For a page that has 10,000 followers, only about 200-300 of them actually see the post - and that's on a good day, if people interact with the post, leave comments, etc. I've seen some posts reach less than 100 of my followers.

Just a heads up for anyone expecting all 60,000 of their followers to actually see your post. Unless they pay a big chunk to promote the post, only a small fraction of their followers will actually see it... so just a heads up.

Facebook is infuriating.


----------



## allazar

Hello All, I picked up the Discoverability spot. Looking forward to the email!


----------



## KSRuff

Hi there!

I am curious what the turn around time is in this. Today is the final day for my free e-book promo for The Broken Road, which is currently ranked #2 for Military Romance and #2 for Multicultural Romance/Top 100 Free (#42 Free in Kindle Store). I just stumbled across this promotional opportunity and wouldn't mind doing a final push. If it isn't feasible for today, then I will definitely tuck this away for my next free e-book promo!

K.S. Ruff

P.S. Please forgive this elementary question, I'm quite new at the kboards. How in the world do I get my book images to appear at the bottom of my posts like so many other authors participating on these boards? I see an "insert image" icon above, but all that does is place "img" in brackets in my post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KSRuff said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am curious what the turn around time is in this. Today is the final day for my free e-book promo for The Broken Road, which is currently ranked #2 for Military Romance and #2 for Multicultural Romance/Top 100 Free (#42 Free in Kindle Store). I just stumbled across this promotional opportunity and wouldn't mind doing a final push. If it isn't feasible for today, then I will definitely tuck this away for my next free e-book promo!
> 
> K.S. Ruff
> 
> P.S. Please forgive this elementary question, I'm quite new at the kboards. How in the world do I get my book images to appear at the bottom of my posts like so many other authors participating on these boards? I see an "insert image" icon above, but all that does is place "img" in brackets in my post.


KSR--

I'll let the owners know about your question, but I'm certain that today is already booked. Some lead time is required.

Also, you can create your signature by going to the Author sig tool under Authors in the top menu. Give it a try and let me know if you have any problems!

If you want to insert an image in a post (or in your signature, though the sig tool is easier), your image has to be stored online. Copy the URL for the image (it needs to be the direct link--the one ending in, say, .jpg if you are using a JPEG format. Then you can click on the "insert image" icon and paste your link between the Img tags that you saw--and the image will appear when you post. If the image is really large, you can shrink it by putting a height or width constraint in. It would look like this: [nobbc]








[/nobbc]. 700 is about the max width we recommend for forum posts. Height=125 is the max height for thumbnail images.

If you want a clickable link to your book, you can use our link-maker to make individual book (and other Amazon products) links. It is also found under Authors.

Finally, be sure to check out the Tips, FAQs and Links sticky thread pinned to the top of the Writers' Café for more information on these and other tips for authors.

Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.

Betsy


----------



## Hannah Chute

KSRuff said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am curious what the turn around time is in this. Today is the final day for my free e-book promo for The Broken Road, which is currently ranked #2 for Military Romance and #2 for Multicultural Romance/Top 100 Free (#42 Free in Kindle Store). I just stumbled across this promotional opportunity and wouldn't mind doing a final push. If it isn't feasible for today, then I will definitely tuck this away for my next free e-book promo!
> 
> K.S. Ruff
> 
> P.S. Please forgive this elementary question, I'm quite new at the kboards. How in the world do I get my book images to appear at the bottom of my posts like so many other authors participating on these boards? I see an "insert image" icon above, but all that does is place "img" in brackets in my post.


Hi there! 
I help with promotions and unfortunately it is too late to run a promo for your book today. In the future, we recommend booking out at least a week in advance. I'm sorry it didn't work out this time, but we'd be happy to run a promo in the future! If you have any questions about promos you can also email [email protected] We are on vacation now though so it might take a bit longer if you reach us through that email since we're checking it less frequently. 

Welcome to KBoards!


----------



## 91831

Hello there,

Is this available for Kindle Scout book nominations?

EV


----------



## CrazyInkErotica

Signed up for the Book Discovery option to test the waters, fingers crossed i actually get some readers


----------



## JAAndrews

Signed up for Book Discovery. Thanks!


----------



## VirtualWitte

Great idea! Looking forward to seeing positive results!


----------



## Joseph Malik

Signed up for Book Discovery. 

These 500 characters cribbed from the description: does that include spaces?


----------



## harpwriter

I purchased 3 slots for the bargain books BOOK DISCOVERY for my book that just came out today.  Presumably these can be spaced out over several weeks?


----------



## Chandra

I signed up for a Book Discovery. Eagerly waiting to get my first unforced reader  

How long does it usually take to get your confirmation mail?


----------



## O. N. Stefan

I've just started a spreadsheet of all my promos so that I can track the most effective as far as blurb, day of week, etc. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Luke Christodoulou

Will surely try when new book comes out!


----------



## Dean Kutzler

I just paid for a bargain add ($20) and I received confirmation on payment, but not anything about scheduling. My book is $5.99...but I just changed it this morning to the required $4.99 and I'm waiting for it to update. Can someone please help me?


----------



## Anon because VS

I paid for a Book Discovery slot on February 8th, and received an email that the book would be included in today's blog post. I'm getting a little nervous though, as it doesn't look like any Book Discovery blogs have been posted since the 7th.

Edited: I see the post now. Thank you, Kboards!


----------



## Sapphire

I just submitted and paid for a feature spotlight ad for When Least Expected (B009YJEK8G). It said to enter my preferred date in the instructions field. There was no instructions field. I am requesting for this ad to run on Tuesday, March 28th, when the book will be temporarily marked down to 99 cents. Could someone confirm if this date is available?
 P.S. Your email link in the questions section does not work.


----------



## Annalise Clark

Purchased Book Discovery. Did not specify date. First available is fine. Thank you.


----------



## DL_White

Hello! I purchased a bargain promotion earlier today. I received confirmation from paypal but nothing from KBoards. There was no indication of when the promotion would run.


----------



## DL_White

0 sales, 0 page reads.   At least was only $20. I won't likely do it again. Also there have been no tweets on the kboards twitter account since May.


----------



## mikejones

I chose Book Discovery for the three books in my series. Crossing my fingers.

Will this only be on Facebook? I can't find the promotional page on this site. The advice page says to ad links to twitter posts, but I don't know where to link to.


----------



## Rachel W

HI - I just paid for a book discovery.  Can you please send me the links to the pages it will be promoted on?

Thanks


----------



## Rachel A

Pitched for the audiobook promo, thanks!


----------



## Delaney

Just purchased a Book Discovery for a new children's novel... confirmation of payment, but no other details received yet. Amazon ASIN: B076NBTZYK


----------



## Rachel W

Is this promotion service still active?  I paid for a promotion several weeks ago via the link but have never had any contact since.


----------



## VirtualWitte

Just signed up for the book discovery to help get the word out about my latest book.


----------



## jegenes

I paid for a Spotlight promotion 4 days ago and have not received any sort of communication or confirmation (except from PayPal, who confirmed my payment). I have no idea what's going on. And it seems odd to be directed to inquire about this via a "Reply to this post". Don't you have any direct "private" communication method? Seems a bit dodgy to be carrying out one's business on a public forum. Please respond. Thanks.


----------



## solo

Paid for a series promotion (1732-8218-9907-0819). Kindly check status. Thanks

No word yet as of today.February 5, 2018.
Any of you guys heard from them?

*UPDATE - Got an email from Kboards about my Book Discovery and Book Series Promos.*

The Book Discovery is scheduled.
The Book Series needed additional info (for those interested in the book series promo, I suggest you send the info already to expedite matters):

- Name of the book series: 
- ASIN of first book in the series: 
- Price of first book in the series: 
- Author website (optional): 
- E-mail newsletter subscription link (opt.): 
- Youtube video trailer (opt.): 
- Please send us your Author bio, and a pic - or a link to your Author page on Amazon
- ASINs for up to 10 additional books in the series:


----------



## Alex Raizman

Hi,

I submitted a payment for a Bargin ad, but have not gotten any communication about next steps yet. If you could get back to me and let me know what to do next, I'd appreciate it.

Thank you!


----------



## hloce_olori

Hi , I booked the Discovery package for my book Silver Mage yesterday. Looking forward to hearing from you with a date. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Rex Jameson

Submitted payment for Audiobook promo. Thanks, KB team!


----------



## davart

I just purchased the $50 promo and am hoping for the best. Thank-you for this opportunity Kboards!


----------



## shaunL

Hi - I purchased a spotlight ad last week but didn't receive a follow-up.  I tried to write this morning, and your email bounced!

Your message wasn't delivered to [email protected] because the address couldn't be found, or is unable to receive mail.

Can someone get in touch, please?


----------



## Walterrhein

*Available for a limited time for only 99 cents!
Grab your copy: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07L39G1YQ/ *​


----------



## TalkplusTell

Hi,

I wanted to share my free ebook that shares a 100 social media tips for authors!

I would love to know what you think!

http://www.talkplustell.com/free-marketing-guide-with-over-100-social-media-tips-for-authors/


----------



## jslewis

Thank you for informing us of this service.


----------



## zoe.r2005

Hi There,
I have a new novel SPNSTER KANG on Amazon, but I can't link it on my signature maybe because the ebook hasn't come out. I'm testing the links from Link-Maker here. Hope it doesn't cause any inconvenience. Thanks!


----------



## RenRyder

Book Discovery Feature
There's No Such Thing As Monsters (Gaslamp Faeries Series, Book 1)

Please post this promo/feature on Tuesday the 22nd, October.

Thanks in advance  

Payment details/tracking reference:
Receipt number: 63S22289DT2889501
Transaction ID: 63S22289DT2889501


----------



## esacky

BEWARE!!!!! Placed and paid for a Book discovery Order weeks ago. Not heard from anyone since!!! When I tried  contact [email protected] the message didn't go. I was sent back as undelivered!!

Yasmin Esack


----------



## keylinrivers

Has anyone purchased the "Featured Book" ad ($35/day)? Any comments on ROI?


----------



## Annalise Clark

Are these services still being offered? Based on the comments, things seemed to go a little off track since the last time I did a promotion. Anyone purchased one lately? Any mods around to confirm whether or not this is still being fulfilled? 

Thanks!


----------



## Josette

I was wondering that, too. 

And thank you, Ms. Clark, for your novels.


----------



## Annalise Clark

Josette said:


> I was wondering that, too.
> 
> And thank you, Ms. Clark, for your novels.


You're very welcome!!

And it looks like a no, since I don't see any updates here.


----------



## Sheridan_West

Hi! I've ordered book discovery option!


----------



## RDCULP18

Hi, everyone. It's been a long time since I posted on this forum, so I'm not sure if this is the right area or not to post this. But I've recently made both of my YA Fantasy Ebooks free on Amazon. They've been formatted by the wonderful people at Draft2Digital and my free promo just started today. Here are the links to each one if you would like to check them out:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B088C2N31R?notRedirectToSDP=1&ref_=dbs_mng_calw_0&storeType=ebooks

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0888VGCLQ?notRedirectToSDP=1&ref_=dbs_mng_calw_1&storeType=ebooks


----------



## Esther.francis

I just got the book discovery option! Looking forward to seeing how it works for my son new release "Prince and the Magic Remote' - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08H1887X7?pf_rd_r=SBRTCY5SBF64PK4TGDXX&pf_rd_p=6fc81c8c-2a38-41c6-a68a-f78c79e7253f


----------

